# 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Beatin' Cena Clean



## Clique

*The Miz to defend Intercontinental Championship against Dolph Ziggler on SmackDown LIVE*​


wwe.com said:


> Following a turbulent few days of contract renegotiations between Intercontinental Champion The Miz and SmackDown LIVE General Manager Daniel Bryan, it was announced on Monday that the two parties had finally reached an agreement, with both rumored to be considering it a win for their respective camps.
> 
> The good will only lasted a few hours, however, as it was announced later in the night that The A-Lister would defend his Intercontinental Championship against Dolph Ziggler tomorrow night on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> This news came as a surprise to Miz, and the Intercontinental Champion took to Facebook Live to vent his frustrations.
> 
> Will The Miz protest the Intercontinental Championship Match on SmackDown LIVE, and how will The A-Lister’s anger impact the relationship between he and Bryan moving forward? Find out on SmackDown LIVE tomorrow night at 8/7 C on USA Network.











*John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose *​


> Last week, SmackDown LIVE kicked off with the announcement that both John Cena and Dean Ambrose will challenge WWE World Champion AJ Styles in a Triple Threat Match at No Mercy. In response, the unstable Ambrose sent a strong message when he betrayed Cena and hit the Cenation Leader with Dirty Deeds following their tag team main event against Styles & The Miz.
> 
> Fast forward seven days and brace yourself for war! John Cena will go one-on-one with Dean Ambrose, looking to show his opponent exactly why picked the wrong 15-time World Champion to mess with. Will he be able to handle the unpredictable The Lunatic Fringe? Will WWE World Champion AJ Styles be on hand to assert his own momentum en route to their No Mercy free-for-all? Find out tomorrow night on USA Network.


I'm looking forward to another episode from The 'A' Show! I mentioned in the triple threat match thread I like how after the opening segment and tag main event on last week's SDL this match has some real fire on it. Every man has a goal and something to prove in this match. Styles with his newly won WWE World Championship; Cena to make history and tie World Title reigns with the greatest; Ambrose with a big chip on his shoulder out for revenge for the championship he was robbed of by Styles and also to stick it to Cena and the brewing criticism of his heart in the game.

Cena/Ambrose main event and Miz/Ziggler IC Title should make for another quality episode of SD Live. 

*No Mercy* is on the horizon in a couple weeks. You know what that means? It means we are rapidly approaching another day Bray Wyatt looks like a GEEK again by RKO!
:franklol

Lot of other things to look forward this week - Alexa on the hunt for Becky's newly won SD Women's Championship. Slater continue to set the Blue Brand on fire, baby. The Usos working their refreshing heel act. The Miz & Bryan's continued heated issues. I even want to see what Jumpin' Jack Swagger is gonna do. 

I DEMAND to see JAMES ELLSWORTH perform!!!


----------



## CJ

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Interested to see how Becky/Bliss develops. Hopefully we get a good build towards their match at No Mercy :becky



Clique said:


> I DEMAND to see JAMES ELLSWORTH perform!!!


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I wonder if they will do Ambrose/Cena main event on Smackdown this week. With Raw having these big Owens/Reigns main events on back to back weeks. I can see Ambrose/Cena one on one. Especially all the hype over their opening promos and how last weeks show ended. Plus since Cena leaving after No Mercy, it's not like they have to save Ambrose/Cena for any upcoming PPVs. If not this week, then I can see it happening on next weeks Smackdown.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



imthegame19 said:


> I wonder if they will do Ambrose/Cena main event on Smackdown this week. With Raw having these big Owens/Reigns main events on back to back weeks. I can see Ambrose/Cena one on one. Especially all the hype over their opening promos and how last weeks show ended. Plus since Cena leaving after No Mercy, it's not like they have to save Ambrose/Cena for any upcoming PPVs. If not this week, then I can see it happening on next weeks Smackdown.


Thing is though, unlike Raw, Smackdown doesn't have to give big matches away on a near weekly basis. Smackdown takes it's time in building their stories. Yeah, they could give away Cena vs. Ambrose but I see this as a feud when Cena get back from his hiatus. Why give it away when you don't have to.


----------



## Ace

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Why can't they cancel Raw and have Smackdown on Mondays and Tuesdays


----------



## imthegame19

TD Stinger said:


> Thing is though, unlike Raw, Smackdown doesn't have to give big matches away on a near weekly basis. Smackdown takes it's time in building their stories. Yeah, they could give away Cena vs. Ambrose but I see this as a feud when Cena get back from his hiatus. Why give it away when you don't have to.


I agree, but I think it's good to have big tv matches ups from time to time. I think this is a good situation for it. Since earliest they could do Cena/Ambrose is the Rumble. So people will forget about it, before the match could be on any ppv. While they could have AJ getting involved to cause a dq anyways.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Straw Hat said:


> Why can't they cancel Raw and have Smackdown on Mondays and Tuesdays


Because fans would get sick of that. The reason Smackdown is so good is because there is less of it.



imthegame19 said:


> I agree, but I think it's good to have big tv matches ups from time to time. I think this is a good situation for it. Since earliest they could do Cena/Ambrose is the Rumble. So people will forget about it, before the match could be on any ppv. While they could have AJ getting involved to cause a dq anyways.


Well, forget what I just said anyways. Just announced for tommorow:

John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose

IC Championship: Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz

Smackdown going for the throat to win the "ratings war."

@Clique;


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

They just announced Cena Vs Ambrose for tommorow. lol @ them giving that match away on tv, the odds of it having an actual finish is slim though.


----------



## Ace

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Hot damn, the show looks great for tomorrow.

Not happy with them giving away PPV matches, hopefully AJ lays them both out to finish the show.










:zayn3


----------



## Lavidavi35

Straw Hat said:


> Hot damn, the show looks great for tomorrow.
> 
> Not happy with them giving away PPV matches, hopefully AJ lays them both out to finish the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :zayn3


Yea, should be great especially because Dean's technically the heel of the natch. And I see shenanigans ending this match 100%.


----------



## imthegame19

TD Stinger said:


> Because fans would get sick of that. The reason Smackdown is so good is because there is less of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, forget what I just said anyways. Just announced for tommorow:
> 
> John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose
> 
> IC Championship: Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz
> 
> Smackdown going for the throat to win the "ratings war."
> 
> @Clique;


I think Ziggler might win the IC title tomorrow. Ambrose/Cena will probably end in dq. But storyline wise it made sense for them to do a tv match to hype the ppv. Especially since Cena leaving and if/when they do Ambrose/Cena on ppv. Nobody will remember this tv match. I'm excited though this is only the third Ambrose/Cena one on one match ever.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Giving away a big match with zero advertisement and build :lmao


----------



## Cipher

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Cena and AJ will continue to be more entertaining than all of RAW combined, God bless


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Straw Hat said:


> Not happy with them giving away PPV matches, hopefully AJ lays them both out to finish the show.


Yeah, to be fair, we don't know what kind of fuckery may be taking place, and it seems there's plenty of room for fuckery to take place, especially given that they're in the build-up phase in preparation for No Mercy, so I'm not yet prepared to say there's just giving away a match for free. We'll see what's what tomorrow.


----------



## Clique

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



TD Stinger said:


> Because fans would get sick of that. The reason Smackdown is so good is because there is less of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, forget what I just said anyways. Just announced for tommorow:
> 
> John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose
> 
> IC Championship: Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz
> 
> Smackdown going for the throat to win the "ratings war."
> 
> @Clique;


Got it & updated OP. I'm ready for my show. 

I know in the Cena/Ambrose main event _The Champ That Runs The Camp_ will make an impact! :aj


----------



## imthegame19

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Giving away a big match with zero advertisement and build :lmao


It makes sense for storyline purposes. AJ/Cena wrestled at Summerslam,AJ/Ambrose wrestled at Backlash. So if there doing a 3-way match at No Mercy. It makes sense to do AJ/Ambrose match during the build up. Plus Cena leaving at No Mercy for the rest of the year. So if they wanted to do Ambrose/Cena at the Rumble or Mania. Well nobody is going to remember a tv match they had in mid September. That will likely end in dq or count out. So I don't think it's a big deal and should make for a entertaining show.


----------



## Ace

Clique said:


> Got it & updated OP. I'm ready for my show.
> 
> I know in the Cena/Ambrose main event _The Champ That Runs The Camp_ will make an impact! :aj


 Can we get a better smiley for the face that runs the place fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Doing Ambrose vs Cena on the Smackdown right before Raw's first PPV. I see what you're doing, SD :lol

I don't know if it's a good idea to do that match so soon, but meh, it'll be good either way. I don't expect it to end clean, AJ will likely interfere. He wasn't really involved in the ending of last week's show, cos it was all about Dean, so he'll need to make an impact this week.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

No Mercy ain't for a while, so I can why they doing big matches like this. But I would have liked maybe this week to have been a little bit of a build into these 2 big matches. But either way...

:frankdance y'all know what this is. We back at it again. See y'all around for another fun and solid show.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Awesome main event. Styles will 100% interfere and hopefully leave both laying on the ground to end the show. 

Really excited to see the first build episode for Becky vs Alexa. This is the feud I wanted as soon as I saw Alexa drafted to SDL. 

Shane said Gable was out "2 to 4 weeks". He has been out for two weeks. Maybe American Alpha goes after Usos tomorrow night? Also hoping Breezango is on the show.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

A-Show leggo. Cena/Ambrose is definitely going to end in fuckery, I think they Bryan should ban Maryse from ringside to prevent distraction in the Miz/Ziggler match but then Bryan himself "unintentionally" distracts Miz allowing Dolph to win. Rubber match at No Mercy, where Miz wins, clean, only for Samoa Joe to come out and destroy him.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



StylesP1 said:


> Awesome main event. Styles will 100% interfere and hopefully leave both laying on the ground to end the show.
> 
> Really excited to see the first build episode for Becky vs Alexa. This is the feud I wanted as soon as I saw Alexa drafted to SDL.
> 
> Shane said Gable was out "2 to 4 weeks". He has been out for two weeks. Maybe American Alpha goes after Usos tomorrow night? Also hoping Breezango is on the show.


I think AA and Usos should be saved, but that doesn't mean they can't have some brawls and build in the meantime. I really want to see Jordan just go nuts and clobber the Usos in a post-match entrance ramp run-in and have to get dragged out by refs before Gable returns.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

*Ready for the only current WWE product I watch, lets keep the momentum going.*


----------



## StoneAmbrose-

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Smackdown butchering Raw since july 19. they even made AJ styles made more entertaining than kevin owens when former suck on mic later is amazing on mic. thats how bad raw writers and and how good smackdown writers are.


----------



## sarcasma

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wow must watch. I hope they open the show with a promo that sets up the match. I crave more Ambrose/Cena mic time.


----------



## fabi1982

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

this is so funny, on the raw preview thread there would have been at least 5 pictures of people getting drunk or stoned to make it through the show and mostly negative comments in three pages. But here, everyone seems to be looking forward to what is coming, me included. 

I dont care about the "ratings war" I´m just looking forward to a great show and a great "talking smack" afterwards


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 Smackdown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Not crazy about getting Dolph vs. Miz again because I was hoping they would build that rematch to No Mercy. Oh well.

No matter the result of Dean vs. Cena, I hope we get more promo time from these guys.

Match those things up with the women and tag team division and you have the recipe for a good show.


----------



## Lavidavi35

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Sad I won't get to watch the A-Show live tonight! SDLive getting ready to bury RAW on their own PPV week lmfao Fantastic!


----------



## ellthom

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Smackdown has very little to worry about this week after watching that Raw lol


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

We won't get a clean finish between Ambrose/Cena. But if there is a pin-fall in the match. I say whoever gets the pin here. Will end up taking the pin at the ppv. Personally I'd love to see Ambrose win heelish way and cheating. But they won't go full heel with Ambrose. Since it's likely AJ/Ambrose feud will continue to Survivor Series. So they will want face Ambrose and heel AJ for that. Especially with WWE making this feud more about Ambrose/Cena and AJ/Cena. Then actually about Ambrose/AJ. So there saving a lot of the AJ/Ambrose material for Survivor Series and possibly TLC.


----------



## Ironman Match

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I don't care if the main event end in a mess, as long as

a) there's a winner, even by DQ or count out (i HATE no contest or draw) and
b) it's a good match, maybe an awesome one. It is possible? 

By the way, i was searching some old smackdown matches and i came across batista vs undertaker steel cage (with edge cashing in). The video is 26 minutes of main event, from entrances to closing moments, with only 1 commercial
Last smackdown, the tag team main event was cut by at least TWO commercials.
It is just a USA network thing (back in 2007 smackdown was on UPN) or it's modern tv?

Edit: i said the main event in 2007 had no commercial, but there was one in the middle. The video was cut in a way that didn't show the break. My bad


----------



## imthegame19

Ironman Match said:


> I don't care if the main event end in a mess, as long as
> 
> a) there's a winner, even by DQ or count out (i HATE no contest or draw) and
> b) it's a good match, maybe an awesome one. It is possible?
> 
> By the way, i was searching some old smackdown matches and i came across batista vs undertaker steel cage (with edge cashing in). The video is 26 minutes of UNINTERRUPTED main event, from entrances to closing moments.
> Last smackdown, the tag team main event was cut by at least TWO commercials.
> It is just a USA network thing (back in 2007 smackdown was on UPN) or it's modern tv?


Smackdown having a shorter show and no over run. I think really hurts the wrestling in the main events. It's hard to get into a match even at 15-18 minutes long when there's two commercial mixed in. Raw commercial free over run usually gives the last 10-15 minutes plus or so of their main event matches strong finishes. 



With Smackdown they sometimes go to commercial and comeback with only 7-8 minutes left of tv. So that means the match is ending 5-6 minutes later. When Raw comes back from its final commercial break. They often got 15 plus minutes or so to finish the show with their over run. So it's pretty unfair to Smackdown. That Raw gets longer main event matches with less commercial inference. But I guess Smackdown gets Talking Smack show to make up for it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Interested to see what goes down with Miz/Ziggler, if that match even happens, or what they do differently this time if it does.

And I wonder who Nikki will be putting over this week, getting laid out by Carmella again?


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Smackdown hasn't even started yet and it's already won this week, why? Because they are putting on two matches that make sense.

Raw literally made little sense this week, Rollins vs Rusev & Owens vs Reigns were basically pointless and the endings to the matches were idiotic. Now on Smackdown you have two matches where the opponents have a reason to fight each other, Ambrose vs Cena maybe a PPV quality match but after what happened last week, pitting them against each other makes 100% sense. Same applies to Miz vs Ziggler, not only is The Miz storyline one of the best storylines going atm, after what has happened in recent weeks a match against Ziggler makes 100% sense.

Meanwhile we'll get some...
Becky vs Alexa build
Nikki vs Carmella build
Going by Jason Jordan's tweet, American Alpha could return tonight
More Heath Slater
Ellsworth appearance would be great, I'd like to see Corbin destroy him
Wyatt vs Orton build - I really want to see Luke Harper back

If Smackdown produces all that, I'll be one happy fan.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Alright_Mate said:


> Smackdown hasn't even started yet and it's already won this week, why? Because they are putting on two matches that make sense.
> 
> Raw literally made little sense this week, Rollins vs Rusev & Owens vs Reigns were basically pointless and the endings to the matches were idiotic. Now on Smackdown you have two matches where the opponents have a reason to fight each other, Ambrose vs Cena maybe a PPV quality match but after what happened last week, pitting them against each other makes 100% sense. Same applies to Miz vs Ziggler, not only is The Miz storyline one of the best storylines going atm, after what has happened in recent weeks a match against Ziggler makes 100% sense.
> 
> Meanwhile we'll get some...
> Becky vs Alexa build
> Nikki vs Carmella build
> Going by Jason Jordan's tweet, American Alpha could return tonight
> More Heath Slater
> Ellsworth appearance would be great, I'd like to see Corbin destroy him
> Wyatt vs Orton build - I really want to see Luke Harper back
> 
> If Smackdown produces all that, I'll be one happy fan.


You forgot Ambrose vs. Cena! SDL might win again this week and produce yet another good show.


----------



## doctor doom

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Corbin should destroy Ellsworth for Crews to make the save with a cool move after Corbin destroyed Crews last week. The two should have a #1 contenders match for the IC title at No Mercy, ending in a double countout after 20m with the triple threat match taking place at Survivor Series


----------



## Second Nature

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Fearless Maryse said:


> Interested to see what goes down with Miz/Ziggler, if that match even happens, or what they do differently this time if it does.
> 
> And I wonder who Nikki will be putting over this week, getting laid out by Carmella again?


Its sad that Nikki is becoming the divisions Jobber Yeah its nice that she is putting these girls over but One sided feuds like her and Carmella are not interesting imo.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

A blair Witch style adventure involving Orton and Bray in the woods would be hilarious :booklel


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I'm over seeing Ellsworth doing jobs. I'm pretty sure that Eva returns tonight as well.


----------



## Stephleref

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Life goal: Loving anything more in life than Becky love her Women's Championship.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Stephleref said:


> Life goal: Loving anything more in life than Becky love her Women's Championship.


Not possible.
































They're soulmates.


----------



## Clique

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



American_Nightmare said:


> I'm over seeing Ellsworth doing jobs.


Me too

Give the man a victory for goodness sake!


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Miz/Ziggler again? fpalm

Hope Baron Corbin destroys Swagger this week.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

It's nice to be able to look forward to Smackdown every week. Cena/Ambrose will probably end in a dq/non finish, looking forward to seeing the Cena/Ambrose/AJ feud build further. It will be interesting to see what happens with the Miz/Ziggler match and the Miz/Bryan storyline. Also looking forward to the start of the Becky/Bliss feud and the potential return of AA.


----------



## ronsaysdamn

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Sitting in the arena waiting for SD now, they have the entire upper level tarped off though.


----------



## Zigberg

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



ronsaysdamn said:


> Sitting in the arena waiting for SD now, they have the entire upper level tarped off though.


A company in decline.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

So SDL just has to make sure USA doesn't have a catastrophe with their network between 8-10PM to beat out Raw for another week. No?


----------



## Cipher

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



ronsaysdamn said:


> Sitting in the arena waiting for SD now, they have the entire upper level tarped off though.


Take pics and post it on Twitter or something pls


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

American Alpha returns tonight.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Can't wait!


----------



## ronsaysdamn

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Rich Swann and Lince Dorado are fighting on Main Event


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Bring on my weekly dose of Ambrose please


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Alexa Bliss on the pre-show


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Raw locker room morale is very low, according to King.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Alexa and Becky contract signing tonight :mark:


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

It's creepy as hell hearing King talk to Alexa


----------



## Crasp

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



In Punk We Trust said:


> It's creepy as hell hearing King talk to Alexa


Maybe I'll give you a ride in my batmobile some day...


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



In Punk We Trust said:


> It's creepy as hell hearing King talk to Alexa


That wasnt even the creepy want to get the panties talk.

King is actually a comic guy as he has every copy of the bat man verse comics from Batgirl to Robin to Nightwing etc as he has shown before


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I know what I'm going to watch tonight


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Ready to watch the A SHOW.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

So Miz signs the new contract and loses the IC Title?


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I wonder who will be on Talking Smack tonight


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

We want to see the Champ who runs this Camp! :3


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



wkc_23 said:


> Ready to watch the A SHOW.


was literally going to say the same thing

and btw, miz better not drop that title, let him have a long run. he's earned it.


----------



## StylesP1

Its time!


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

A Women's contract signing, Smackdown building feuds in different ways, good to see variety.

Alexa usually delivers on mic, so fingers crossed for a good segment.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



In Punk We Trust said:


> It's creepy as hell hearing King talk to Alexa


Don’t worry, Alexa is way too old for King. He’s only into a girl who are 1/3 of his age or less.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Chrissly knows best is the worst thing on television. How has this shit made it this long? I cringe having this be the lead in to Smackdown


----------



## Crasp

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Have to assume it'll be an Usos win or an unclear finish to the #1 contenders match. I can't see them doing AA Vs. Heath & Rhyno at this point, but I could see there being a three-way.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



StylesP1 said:


> Its time!


:buffer


----------



## StylesP1

Phaedra said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to watch the A SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> was literally going to say the same thing
> 
> and btw, miz better not drop that title, let him have a long run. he's earned it.
Click to expand...

He shouldnt drop it until Bryan brings up Joe to take it from him.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I'm a fan of Dolph Ziggler and all, but right now it's the Miz's time to hold the IC title. Hopefully, Ziggler will finally have a change in character soon


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Alright_Mate said:


> A Women's contract signing, Smackdown building feuds in different ways, good to see variety.
> 
> Alexa usually delivers on mic, so fingers crossed for a good segment.


I'm just hoping for an eva marie interruption lmao. EXPLAIN WHY SHE'S NOT IN THIS MATCH VOICE OVER GUY! lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Sincere said:


> Alexa and Becky contract signing tonight :mark:


Well, it’s only 2 women this time and 2 pretty good mic girls in Becky and Alexa. Hopefully it’s not a train wreck like it was the last time all the women were in the ring together before Backlash.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Shots fired by King saying they were told by the powers to say alpha was the best team there is in years, yet he don't think they deserve that praise and aren't the Usos


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Cena and Ambrose should be a good one.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



StylesP1 said:


> He shouldnt drop it until Bryan brings up Joe to take it from him.


or someone else. someone who needs it.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Holy shit. Opens with a womens segment? WHAT IS HAPPENING HERE?


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Smackdown Live... I am ready! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Pumped :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



StylesP1 said:


> He shouldnt drop it until Bryan brings up Joe to take it from him.


Even then be shouldn't immediately drop it to Joe.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Big booty Bliss :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I repeat myself every week but I absolutely love the sitcom-esque short segments before the intro kicks in.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

"Don't boo that." lolz.


----------



## StylesP1

Alabama is normally a shit crowd. See how they are tonight...


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

lol "don't boo that" 

Edit: Becky Lynch time


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

We better see Bryan and Alexa cracking more short jokes at each other.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The champ is here


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Therapy said:


> Holy shit. Opens with a womens segment? WHAT IS HAPPENING HERE?


This is the 2nd time they've done this :lol SD taking chances.

Becky looks so good with the belt :clap


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Therapy said:


> Holy shit. Opens with a womens segment? WHAT IS HAPPENING HERE?


RAW has done this on more than one occasion.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Becky's entrance kinda reminds me of Edge's a little bit.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Whole upper section empty.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Formula has become women open up both hours on sdlive is seems


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Becky + Leggings = :banderas


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Becky wit da thighs v. Bliss wit da booty kada


----------



## PraXitude

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Alexa Bliss' theme song is like the perfect stripper song. mmm


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Loving Alexa Bliss's hair


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

That belt is way too big for beckys shoulder, lol. 

Also for the love of god stop saying come at me bro.

Bleh! Alexa


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

So much booty in the ring! :mark:


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Jesus Natalia's voice is husky as all hell. Alexa is going to be a star.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Becky Becky :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

Mainboy said:


> Whole upper section empty.


Its Alabama. They dont sell out any WWE show, and they normally sit on their hands and shut their mouth for the entire show. Seems the same way tonight. Still wondering why they visit these hillbilly towns.


----------



## TD_DDT

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Women's wrestling can just go away.


----------



## notalius

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Crowd into the signing .. nice


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Is this not sold out? When the crowd cheers it sounds like the Impact Zone


----------



## Trophies

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I knew Becky had a booty, but it really shows in those black leggings. Lawd.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Alexa is pretty good on the mic.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Bayley <3 said:


> That belt is way too big for beckys shoulder, lol.


Too big for the boulder shoulders ?!?! :lol


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I wonder if they will have Becky drop the SDL Womens belt this early. Could see Alexa Bliss have a strong run with the belt and have Becky chase the title again and regain it back at WM 33.


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Alexa is great on the mic, such a good heel.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Alexa slaying a bitch with a mic


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Damn! Alexa Bliss with that heat :3

Edit: Becky Lynch with that support


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Bayley <3 said:


> That belt is way too big for beckys shoulder, lol.
> 
> Also for the love of god stop saying come at me bro.
> 
> Bleh! Alexa


If it’s big on Becky, imagine how big it will look on Alexa eventually.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Alexa is one of the better actors. The fact she's a better and more convincing promo than all four of the horse women is somewhat sad.

Edit: Nice promo from Becky though


----------



## TD_DDT

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Therapy said:


> Is this not sold out? When the crowd cheers it sounds like the Impact Zone


I was as SD in Philly last week and most of the upper level was tarped off. Shame, SD is better.


----------



## Nicky Midss

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

This shit sucks


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Becky started off real rocky but she ended that d*mn well :clap


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Becky's hero promo roud


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Becky brought it and Alexa just used the MJ meme face


----------



## Ace

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I don't know why people say Alexa isn't ready for the main roster..


----------



## PraXitude

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Becky is pretty good on the mic, but Bliss is excellent! Great heel work! She doesn't hesitate! She just does her lines the way they should be done!


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Nicky Midss said:


> This shit sucks


For a womens contract signing segment.. It's really not half bad compared to the horse shit cringe we usually get..


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Ok ladies. Not bad.


----------



## StylesP1

What a segment!! Great job by both women on the mic.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Alexa is great on the mic and she sells promos exceptionally well. Look at how "intimidated" she looked during Becky's promo. Not many can do that right now.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Straight Fiya!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Who saw that camera f*ck up ? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Trophies

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

We have a table flip...we have a table flip.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Jeez, Alexa is killing this segment with her promo work!!


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Nice opening to the A show :clap


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



TD Stinger said:


> If it’s big on Becky, imagine how big it will look on Alexa eventually.


Gotta make a few more notches to get it to buckle right.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Good segment from both girls. This build is looking good so far.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

For a women's contract signing, wasn't bad at all... Loads better than that Paige and Charlotte shit.


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



TD Stinger said:


> If it’s big on Becky, imagine how big it will look on Alexa eventually.


Hopefully it never gets that far :draper2

.... 

:vincecry who am I kidding of course she will


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Surprised they opened up with the women.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Pretty good contract signing segment.... weird, there is like only one that I can think of that was good before.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The title looks so good with Becky.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

alexas nose was bleeding????? tell me we all saw that


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Jey Uso repping bloods tonight.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Usos gear stays fresh as fuck now


----------



## notalius

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Nice and short opening promo that sets up the hype for the title match! Another thing that Smackdown is doing so much better than Raw.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

One of the Uso's heard they had x-pac heat and took it to heart by cosplaying as him.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wow, a wrestler actually followed another wrestler out of the ring instead of just staying in the ring and looking like an idiot. Who knew?

And now Alpha vs. Usos too? Damn, Smackdown going all out for this episode.


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Side bar: Funny looking at how stiff the new belts are. You can tell that they haven't broken the leather in quite yet.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

One of the better contract signings WWE has put on. 

Decent start to tonight.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Alexa Bliss has arrived guys, this girl is money.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I'm guessing the Uso vs Alpha match sets up their match at the PPV. Probably will be a DQ finish here.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Take notes RAW


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Great segment. Both of them played their roles perfectly. Advantage to Becky, but just barely


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Foley could really take a leaf out of Bryan's book: Shut the fuck up and let the talent get over themselves.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



wwetna1 said:


> Usos gear stays fresh as fuck now



I hope their gear is as badass as their Backlash attire :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Bayley <3 said:


> Hopefully it never gets that far :draper2
> 
> ....
> 
> :vincecry who am I kidding of course she will


She will. And Alexa has all the tools to be a great champion. But I think Becky gets a good reign.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I was only watching the show for Alexa.

I can turn off now


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

READY

WILLING

*GABLE*


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Omega_VIK said:


> Surprised they opened up with the women.


Women hAve been in most the segments to start SD Live.
- There to start the split with the rest of the roster yet front and center on camera
- There to announce the 6 pack challenge and title
- There for the open forum
- Tonight

The only times I can really think of them not being there to open the show or start the second hours was the sdlive that came after Miz/Bryan on talking smack


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Phaedra said:


> One of the Uso's heard they had x-pac heat and took it to heart by cosplaying as him.


:applause


----------



## StylesP1

Alexa will be a great champion when her time comes. She really does have it all.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Hats off to Smackdown, they are actually striving to be different from Raw and it's for the better.


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



TD Stinger said:


> She will. And Alexa has all the tools to be a great champion. But I think Becky gets a good reign.


Personally don't see it. Great valet, average everywhere else.


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



TD Stinger said:


> She will. And Alexa has all the tools to be a great champion. But I think Becky gets a good reign.


I think they could have Becky retain until Wrestlemania...at least Royal Rumble.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



The Renegade said:


> Side bar: Funny looking at how stiff the new belts are. You can tell that they haven't broken the leather in quite yet.


I noticed that too ! :lol Leather isn't loose yet










It was like that on a replica WWE title I bought when I was younger, I tried my darndest to un-stiff the leather :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Daniel Bryan and the Miz again :mark:


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Hi everyone


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

AA vs. Usos should be a good match. And Miz and D-Bry segment!


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I love they don't do the makeup and retarded dancing anymore


----------



## StylesP1

Hope they actually let these teams go this time. Should be a great match.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Incredible what a good heel turn can made to a carrer. Tell Usos and Carmella.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Heel Usos > Face Usos


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Biggest pop Usos have had in a long time, in backwards ass Alabama while being heels lol


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Usos now badass, this heel turn was badly needed.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Get a load of these Uso thugs rocking that entrance


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wished Bryan was cleared and could wrestle


----------



## TheFackingCrow

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The usos looking badass.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

YES! Love the direction that they have finally decided to take The Usos!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Usos need a new theme imo.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



razzathereaver said:


> Foley could really take a leaf out of Bryan's book: Shut the fuck up and let the talent get over themselves.


Apples and oranges. On raw they have 10-12 people who can talk in HHH, Foley, Stephanie, Heyman, Enzo, Cass, Jericho, KO, and Charlotte along with New Day.

They can't get themselves over without matches or authority on raw because they all including Seth, Roman, and Russev suck at promo and character work.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Crickets for AA


----------



## Ace

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Usos new gear looks dope as hell


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I still don't like Usos.

After seeing them being boring for 6 years its hard to like them in two weeks.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Uso's literally look like they might kill someone :lol


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

If only Reigns would turn heel and get the Usos direction.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



DoubtGin said:


> Usos need a new theme imo.


I quite like that they no sell their old entrance ... they too cool yo. lol.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The Uso's have these hillbillies in Alabama super uncomfortable :lol The Uso brother with the bandana has been waiting for this heel turn for *years* :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The Usos been wrestling in Air Force 1's, they are automatically great.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wow! A prowrestling promo!!!!

AA is the best.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

So the winners of this match will face the tag team champs at NM, I smell a triple threat unless Usos cheat to win this.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Actually ring psychology. They tried to end his career and he comes out fucking swinging.


----------



## Darren Criss

I wonder how long they will keep Viktor and Connor together. There's no way to save Ascencion.


----------



## Ace

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Usos with that swag


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

:lol Slater and Rhyno God damn... This show is already better than RAW


----------



## Trophies

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Put Otunga in a box and send him to Mexico.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



razzathereaver said:


> Uso's literally look like they might kill someone :lol


They're so much better as heels. Glad WWE made that transition.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Jason Jordan should have been renamed Will Jordan when called up so "Ready, Will-ing and Gable" would have been for both of them.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Oh, good. The Usos lasted longer than 30 seconds this time


----------



## StylesP1

Rowdy Yates said:


> Crickets for AA


Crickets for everything. They are in Alabama. Alabamda wouldnt make a peep for Stone Vold vs Rock.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The Usos been wrestling in Air Force 1's, they are automatically great.


I need to see them wrestle in Jordan's and Ken Griffies to be really great.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Slater and Rhyno watching eating crackers w/ spray cheese! :HA :HA


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Logic? Psychology? What a country!


----------



## MMM2909

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

SDL looking real good so far. Hope it continues


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Therapy said:


> :lol Slater and Rhyno God damn... This show is already better than RAW


Lol at Slater and Rhyno watching while Rhyno eating.


----------



## JC00

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Bayley <3 said:


> Personally don't see it. Great valet, average everywhere else.


Absolutely shocking that a Bayley mark has this opinion. Must really get at you how much superior Alexa is on the mic than Bayley is.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

OTUNGA GO AWAY AND NEVER EVER COME BACK!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Uptown King said:


> I need to see them wrestle in Jordan's and Ken Griffies to be really great.


If they would've pulled out some Bred 11's or 13's with what they wearing tonight :tucky


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

It is so weird seeing actual in ring psychology and long term storytelling on a main roster show....... good, but weeeiiirrrd.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Gable's selling and The Uso's heel mannerisms really helps put them over as sinister. They were always good workers but this heel turn definetly lit a fire under them.


----------



## B316

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Darren Criss said:


> I wonder how long they will keep Viktor and Connor together. There's no way to save Ascencion.


Apparently it's 225 days since they last won a match.


----------



## MMM2909

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



StylesP1 said:


> Crickets for everything. They are in Alabama. Alabamda wouldnt make a peep for Stone Vold vs Rock.


Becky got a pretty good pop and name chant. She must really over


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



wkc_23 said:


> They're so much better as heels. Glad WWE made that transition.


Agreed.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Where's everyone?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Bayley <3 said:


> Personally don't see it. Great valet, average everywhere else.


Personally, I think she can be a great heel and has a very fun style in the ring.



CoverD said:


> I think they could have Becky retain until Wrestlemania...at least Royal Rumble.


Don't know about that, Becky will always be better in the chase position, no matter how good her title reign can be. I see Becky dropping that belt before Mania and hopefully getting it back on the main show if the story is right.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



wwetna1 said:


> They can't get themselves over without matches or authority on raw because they all including Seth, Roman, and Russev suck at promo and character work.


Completely disagree. Both Seth and rusev are very good promos. I can't think of many better promos all year than seth return one on raw and rusev is hilarious

Raw doesn't need authority figures at least not ones that dominate the show and seem to fill every segment. As it stands Steph, hhh and now Foley are the real stars on raw not the wrestlers and that's ass backwards


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If they would've pulled out some Bred 11's or 13's with what they wearing tonight :tucky


They also need to sport Bo Jackson's too.


----------



## Darren Criss

B316 said:


> Apparently it's 225 days since they last won a match.


Are you serious? Lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



StylesP1 said:


> Crickets for everything. They are in Alabama. Alabamda wouldnt make a peep for Stone Vold vs Rock.


What is Alabamda?

Stone Vold :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

So.... did Heath Slater buy his youngest daughter a tongue or not?


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Usos have been shopping on Saints Row Blvd.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



razzathereaver said:


> Uso's literally look like they might kill someone :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

If Jason Jordan wasn't so garbage maybe his hot tags would have effect on the crowd.


----------



## Darren Criss

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> If Jason Jordan wasn't so garbage maybe his hot tags would have effect on the crowd.


stfu


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Black guy tags in. Alabama crowd dies.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> If they would've pulled out some Bred 11's or 13's with what they wearing tonight :tucky


Ima mark for the bred 11's and spacejams.. Literally my favorite J's.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wow.. We're getting a real match here. With philosophy.. WTF IS THIS?


----------



## StylesP1

Rowdy Yates said:


> StylesP1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crickets for everything. They are in Alabama. Alabamda wouldnt make a peep for Stone Vold vs Rock.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Alabamda?
> 
> Stone Vold
Click to expand...

Sorry I was typing quickly on my phone. Should I go back and edit so you can understand?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Jey Uso must've slapped his leg hard as sh*t to get that loud a sound on cloth pants :lol


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



validreasoning said:


> Completely disagree. Both Seth and rusev are very good promos. I can't think of many better promos all year than seth return one on raw and rusev is hilarious
> 
> Raw doesn't need authority figures at least not ones that dominate the show and seem to fill every segment. As it stands Steph, hhh and now Foley are the real stars on raw not the wrestlers and that's ass backwards


Cena is very good, Orton is very good, Miz is very good, Wyatt is very good ... Seth and Rusev aren't very good at all on a mic short of grading on a curve for most of raw being horrid


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Usos going after the tag titles.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Superkick party


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Holy fuck this match was phenomenal..


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Holy shit, the storytelling in the ring and it makes sense. Smackdown is killing it.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Good match. I don't mind the Usos winning with the story being that Jordan didn't want to tag his injured partner. Good stuff.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Great story telling


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Therapy said:


> Wow.. We're getting a real match here. With philosophy.. WTF IS THIS?


I know this is a mistake but this made me laugh more than it should have.


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Injury Angles: So simple. So effective.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



wkc_23 said:


> Ima mark for the bred 11's and spacejams.. Literally my favorite J's.


Yeah, Spacejams up there for me. Cool grey 11's, Nike tag Cement 4's & 88 White Cement 3's probably my top three though.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Holy shit! What an incredible prowrestling match.Loved it!!!

:mark:


----------



## Ace

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

People hating on AA fpalm


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Great match, great story telling


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



StylesP1 said:


> Sorry I was typing quickly on my phone. Should I go back and edit so you can understand?


Apology Accepted


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Pretty good match. AA will definitely get more sympathy from the crowd now.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Story told, good psychology, good character development.

30 mins in and this show is yet again on fire.


----------



## StylesP1

Story telling was top notch in that match. Bravo to both teams.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Damn, they made Chad Gable look so sympathetic and resilient to us


----------



## [email protected]

Fantastic match. Told a great story, and the payoff for AA is going to tear some roof off.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

That was a great fucking tag match.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

eatin' them cheese and crackers


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Fantastic match and in-ring psychology between AA and The Usos! 

Such a breath of fresh air to see that.


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



JC00 said:


> Absolutely shocking that a Bayley mark has this opinion. Must really get at you how much superior Alexa is on the mic than Bayley is.


Why would it bother me at all? And shock horror, people have different opinions on wrestlers.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

:loll RY-NO... I'm fucking dying here


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Great match with great psychology. Crowd brought it down by being absolutely terrible. I like that AA was somewhat protected. Rhyno and Heath had their feel good moment but the Uso's will likely get the titles and American Alpha will chase them into the Rumble or Wrestlemania.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Aí que chato


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Uso's more gassed than Reigns after a squash match.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Rhyno lol


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Lmao at the 26 ragedy ass kids


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

That was a pretty damn good match to start of the show. It'll be a heck of a feud going forward. Interesting prospect of possible dissension between Gable and Jordan with Jordan refusing to tag Gable in even though it was in their best interest.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Are the UsOs bloods now??


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

26 raggedy ass kids:lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

"Don't even think of touching my crackers." :lol

The Uso's are really enjoying being heels.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Heel Usos cutting a great heel promo.. I'm hyped!!!


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

26 raggedly ass kids :lol


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

:lmao Oh God. Heel Uso's are money :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Usos too tired for a backstage segment


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

"Don't you think about touching my crackers"

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Rhyno is doing the best " less is more" character work I've seen since Ron Simmons with his "Damn"


----------



## [email protected]

DAMN!!!! SD tag team social is legit as hell


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Jey Uso is clearly more devloped than Jimmy, he sounds pretty comfortable

"raggedy a** kids" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Usos trash talking was real good and nice way to set up the rematch at NM too for the titles.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



The Renegade said:


> Injury Angles: So simple. So effective.


Agreed 

Its just basic wrestling psychology that seems to have been forgot


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

DON'T TOUCH RHYNO'S CRACKERS! :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Ever since the Usos stopped being the Crayola Twins they have become interesting.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I wasn't into this tag team match, meh


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Has anyone told the Usos that you never mess with another man's cheese and crackers?


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Having to study so can't really pay attention. THANK GOD I GOT TO SEE ALEXA BLISS AT THE VERY BEGINNING! I AM SO IN LOVE WITH HER! She is a sassy Queen and I love her lots! Enjoy the show, BYE!


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Heel Usos are great. You can tell they're finally really enjoying themselves. Seems like they can be more like themselves in this role.


----------



## TheFackingCrow

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

What the hell, i like the USOS, never thought would say that.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wow! The Usos pissed Rhyno off right when they brought up Heath Slater's kids, and he DISLIKES his kids too. That was a nice touch there


----------



## Sincere

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Is this really just Ryan Ward shitting all over Raw? Wtf is happening?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Damn one of the Uso deadass violated Heath and his kids. Those are fighting words!


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Are the UsOs bloods now??


If they are they are more cool than the actual bloods.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Straw Hat said:


> People hating on AA fpalm


WF for ya


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Between that match and that promo, The Usos are great as heels.

Those two teams will have better matches in the future but I loved the story of Jordan refusing to tag out to spare his partner and The Usos viciously attacking the leg.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I'm liking Usos as heels.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Just give me some Maryse and Miz


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The USO's are entertaining as heels


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

This show is just so great to see on the main roster.... selling injuries, telling stories, building long term fueds.... this is fucking wrestling and I'm loving it. 

I hope they bring the Revival up to SD once AA wins the titles, probably around WM if we go by the longer term booking style they seem to be following.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Swagger time :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Swaggers one month push.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

He isn't smiling!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Crews lost his smile


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

AC not smiling what?!


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

so Apollo no longer smiles?


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

No smile for once


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Angry Apollo?!


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Cool, Jack Swagger is here. Hope we get to see someone get a taste of his Patriot Lock :3


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Apollo is not smiling.

My jaw is on the floor, this should be world news.


----------



## StylesP1

Still think Usos and AA working toward the titles works better than just giving it to then right away. I would like Breezango to take the titles off Rhyno/Slater and have AA take it from them. Usos and AA are already established. This would establish another team.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Crews is pissed the smile has gone


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



God Movement said:


> Heel Usos are great. You can tell they're finally really enjoying themselves. Seems like they can be more like themselves in this role.


The brother *not* married to Naomi (I think Jimmy) is super into it. I can tell he's been itching to turn heel for awhile and I think they've both legit been at odds with fans since the angle with Reigns and AJ/The Club.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Crews - Corbin. Never seen this match before.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

AC should not be smiling anymore, just come out like that looking mean as hell. Guessing Corbin will face Swagger at NM.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Mna I really like Corbin's theme.


----------



## B. [R]

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I love SD so much right now, it's giving me a slight chub.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Corbin still has the best entrance in the E


----------



## TD_DDT

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

corbin and crews both suck


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Crews actually serious? :O


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Corbins entrance :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Hell, even David Otunga brought up the fact that Apollo Crews isn't smiling.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

This has the makings of a solid second match of the night. 

WAR CORBIN :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wow, Apollo actually held back his smile. I’m shocked.


----------



## StylesP1

TD_DDT said:


> corbin and crews both suck


Agree to disagree. Both have so much potential. Corbin needs some promo work, Crews needs some character work.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I really like Smackdown's superstar name graphics (and them including additional information) during enrances.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Corbin does have a cool entrance and attire as well. He has potential to be a monster heel and even a badass tweener too.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I'm marking for JACK SWAGGER, SD is the best


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

So you put a terrible mic worker with a lisp on commentary...sounds about right.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Dolorian said:


> so Apollo no longer smiles?


Yea, it's cuz he lost the Spelling Bee


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I'm digging no-smile Apollo. If they play up their history in NXT this could have the makings of a very solid midcard feud.....maybe a No Holds Bar match to settle things for good.


----------



## [email protected]

Rowdy Yates said:


> The Renegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Injury Angles: So simple. So effective.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
> 
> Its just basic wrestling psychology that seems to have been forgot
Click to expand...

You have to be able to sell your ass off, at which Gable is a natural


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



StylesP1 said:


> Agree to disagree. Both have so much potential. Corbin needs some promo work, Crews needs some character work.


Agreed. Corbin I think has the most potential to be a star. He can be a top heel as a monster type or even a cool, badass anti hero.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Crews said a dirty word.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I don't understand the praise for The Uso's. They're just a couple more idiots using that awful hood slang. 

Then again, I've always hated hip hop characters.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Crews dropping a f bomb


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Crews is getting better and better each week working the WWE style! 

They need to get him away from this sad stomach guy immediately. He sucks.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

End of Crews


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Ooooh! He swore! Is there a time delay?
Two guys who can't talk starting a feud now?


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Random "fuck" from Crews! :lol


----------



## T0M

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

That was a pretty cool beat down.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Probably AC best Smackdown match yet... Corbin though is badass


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Baron is a complete no nonsense heel.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Anyone else noticing the subtle edge Apollo is showing? No smiling, getting in the face of the ref. It's about time. Shame he was just squashed though. They're really wasting the guy.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Apollo is Corbin's bitch.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Whelmp......Apollo has officially earned his membership into the Job Squad. Congrats bro!!!


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Those forearms were sick.....


----------



## TheFackingCrow

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Damn Corbin squashed the hell out of Crews.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Would prefer Corbin to feud with someone like Kane but Swagger is okay too.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

It didnt take Crews to long to find his position as a mid card jobber i see


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

So what did Crews do wrong to end up like this?


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Sad belly vs swagger makes my anus bleed


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Miz is probably dropping the IC title tonight.. What a travesty.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Crews sure gets beaten a lot lately.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Smackdown has been on for 40 minutes and it's already better than all of Raw. No surprise there.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Ambrose looked badass preparing to fight Cena later on tonight.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Dean is bigger than he's been since October of 2014. He needs to keep the beard, too. The added muscle + the beard adds edge to him and makes him look a lot more legit in the role they're slotting him in.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Headliner said:


> So what did Crews do wrong to end up like this?


He's shit, that's where he went wrong.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Headliner said:


> So what did Crews do wrong to end up like this?


Smile too much ?


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Headliner said:


> So what did Crews do wrong to end up like this?


Dude, you know.


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Crews wrestled more of a big mans power match. That's actually the most I've ever appreciated a match of his.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



StylesP1 said:


> Its Alabama. They dont sell out any WWE show, and they normally sit on their hands and shut their mouth for the entire show.


They're too busy sending dick pics to their sisters and first cousins to give any kind of a fuck about wrestling.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



wkc_23 said:


> Miz is probably dropping the IC title tonight.. What a travesty.


I do not see it happening but you never know. I see Miz winning by count out or DQ to set up one more match between the two at NM for the title.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Fucking crazy, folks! We're 45 minutes into the show and we STILL haven't seen Dolph Ziggler, the Miz, Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton, Dean Ambrose, John Cena, and the Phenomenal AJ Styles come out yet


----------



## [email protected]

They should spend another 3-4 weeks before they let Swagger get his hands on Corbin. Let us REALLY want to see them rumble. 

Right now I have no interest in it, but I know that they can build some anticipation if they show some patience. They have enought people on the roster of a 2 hour show to push this one out a little. I think this is the last chance that Swagger is going to get.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



DoubtGin said:


> Crews sure gets beaten a lot lately.


On tv, he wins every night at houseshows against corbin/miz etc

Obviously wards not a fan. Crews needs an entire character makeover


----------



## Ham and Egger

rocknblues81 said:


> I don't understand the praise for The Uso's. They're just a couple more idiots using that awful hood slang.
> 
> Then again, I've always hated hip hop characters.


But... They're not hip hop characters. They're just urban cultured.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The character development on this show is fucking phenomenal.

Apollo coming out not smiling, showing intent.
Corbin turns tables and comes out of it looking like a madman.

:clap


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Think this is the slow build to Crews snapping and getting a harder edge. 

But god damn is Corbin on fire lately. But then, it seems SD just knows what the hell it is doing. Pissed I might miss 20 minutes to drive home


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Curt Hawkins :lol


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

God, this Curt Hawkins stuff is awful >_<


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Curt Hawkins new gimmick is cringy.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

:lol Hawkins promo is ridiculous..


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



[email protected] said:


> They should spend another 3-4 weeks before they let Swagger get his hands on Corbin. Let us REALLY want to see them rumble.


They could spend 3/4 years building that match up and i still could not give a toss about it


----------



## Abisial

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, Curt Hawkins doing his own facts SUCKS


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Smackdown has been truly great lately, but one thing I don't understand is Why Crews loses all of the time. Good size, look, and move-set. I'm not saying make him WWE World Heavyweight Champion or anything, but give him some credibility.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Hawkins actual gimmick is that all he does is cut backstage promos.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

These Kurt Hawkins vignettes are getting weirder and weirder. It seems like creative decided to change directions just weeks ago.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Nikki though ! <3


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Told you .. Women open up the second hour as well like clock work.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Alright_Mate said:


> The character development on this show is fucking phenomenal.
> 
> *Apollo coming out not smiling, showing intent.*
> Corbin turns tables and comes out of it looking like a madman.
> 
> :clap


That's what you call "fucking phenomenal" character development?


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



[email protected] said:


> They should spend another 3-4 weeks before they let Swagger get his hands on Corbin. Let us REALLY want to see them rumble.
> 
> Right now I have no interest in it, but I know that they can build some anticipation if they show some patience. They have enought people on the roster of a 2 hour show to push this one out a little. I think this is the last chance that Swagger is going to get.


Swagger just lost clean to Jinder Mahal not that long ago. It's hard to see him being in a feud that matters.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wow, Naomi calmly trash talking sounds natural 

Edit: Nice pop for Dolph Ziggler


----------



## StylesP1

Carmella/Nattie vs Nikki/Naomi should be another story filled match.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Naomi sounded great, Nikki sounds like Nikki


----------



## CoverD

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Sorry WWE, but I'll always look at Nikki Bella as a heel, no matter how you repackage her...

She just comes off as a smarmy bitch all the time.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Naomi and Nikki Bella!!! Good lord. #CantGetEnough


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Therapy said:


> :lol Hawkins promo is ridiculous..


It is the perfect Matt V1 ripoff. I would give him a person on his side Summer


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Please don't let this moron win the IC title


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Ziggler has gotta win tonight either that or he f*cking snaps.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Curt Hawkins :lmao

He was impersonating Ace Ventura last week and this week he has 27 different accents. The gimmick is dead before he even steps foot in the ring


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Anyone else notice the guy in the background just chilling on his laptop?


----------



## [email protected]

T0M said:


> Headliner said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what did Crews do wrong to end up like this?
> 
> 
> 
> He's shit, that's where he went wrong.
Click to expand...

Nah. He's raw and has a lot of learning left to do. He has what they need for a utility slot though. So they use him for utility while he learns on the house shows and develops his character. 

You can see him dropping the smile. You can see him using more of the power than the flying. SD is doing a very good job. Of booking thus far. The only letdown for me has been Ziggler, and that isn't the fault of SD.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

DZ, Discovery Zone.....You still my boy bro!!!!! Keep on not giving a fack. His turn up voice will forever be hilarious to me.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The fuck?? Ziggler actually cutting a good solid promo? What is Smackdown feeding their talent backstage?


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Ziggler is trying to be blend of Triple H and HBK :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Nikki :trips5


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Renee young really isn't that good looking to be honest


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

What if they were late cuing Dolph's music :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Good promo from Ziggler... Too bad he gotta take that L tho. :lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Is JBL still a heel??


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



razzathereaver said:


> Anyone else notice the guy in the background just chilling on his laptop?


Somebody in this thread no doubt.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Therapy said:


> The fuck?? Ziggler actually cutting a good solid promo? What is Smackdown feeding their talent backstage?


Not scripted promos obviously...


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Miz better not fucking lose that title


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Therapy said:


> The fuck?? Ziggler actually cutting a good solid promo? What is Smackdown feeding their talent backstage?


Give my man some credit. He's solid when he's not fed a script.


----------



## [email protected]

That heat for the Miz is fantastic. Those are some deeeeep boos.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Rolling out the red carpet for Miz...

Hilarious.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

It's the same quiet-loud dynamic (this isn't a grunge song) and the same content in every Ziggler promo. Not necessarily bad but it doesn't grab me anymore.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Miz should cut a promo on Brad and Angelina.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Miz is the goat


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ziggler has gotta win tonight either that or he f*cking snaps.


Exactly!

btw did you notice how Ziggler didn't say that he's desperate to prove to his fans how good he really is? Instead, he said he is desperate to prove to HIMSELF how good he is. 

Ziggler either needs to win the IC title, OR he needs to snap after getting screwed over.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Yawn Ziggler, definitely the worst guy on the roster I'd rather watch Fella vs Cesero in a best of 7001 series than see Ziggler get another title shot.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Miz losing the IC title will still build his feud w/ DB, maybe get him back in the main event scene.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

This is the 6th time Miz and Dolph are fighting for that title.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

It's almost like Smackdown doesn't have 100% scripted promos.


----------



## mozillameister

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

"Kent State Hall Of Famer!!!"

As a grad from a MAC school...:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Alright_Mate said:


> The character development on this show is fucking phenomenal.
> 
> *Apollo coming out not smiling, showing intent.*
> Corbin turns tables and comes out of it looking like a madman.
> 
> :clap


Then gets squashed in 4 minutes for the 3rd time in just over a week off Corbin on t.v. If his character is to be a mid card geek who gets squashed then i agree. It sure is phenomenal character development


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

We ain't....Going no where


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Mra22 said:


> Renee young really isn't that good looking to be honest


She's really bland, like she has no distinguishable features that make her stand out. Never got the hype. But I don't have a penis, so maybe that's why :shrug


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

A title change and double turn or something. Big debut to end and reveal Miz's opponent for NM? I dunno. Weird for this to be happening unless something major is coming outta it.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Maryse is probably gonna get ejected from ringside.


----------



## bexception

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Ziggler is Becky Lynch in the alternate universe of no brand split.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



wkc_23 said:


> We ain't....Going no where


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Therapy said:


> The fuck?? Ziggler actually cutting a good solid promo? What is Smackdown feeding their talent backstage?


They tell them if you fuck up we will ship your ass off to Raw


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



T0M said:


> That's what you call "fucking phenomenal" character development?


It's a change in his character, he showed something different which was needed.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

God I hate this Smackdown ring announcer bring back Chimel


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Maryse and Nikki Bella get better looking with age. Jesus.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Lothario said:


> Maryse and Nikki Bella get better looking with age. Jesus.


They are like wine...better with time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

If we're judging by wrestlers facial expressions during their entrances, I'd say Dolph is winning.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Ref looks like Dave Coulier.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

JBL :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Not only is this an IC title match, it's also the Battle of the Hollywoods!

Hollywood, California (Miz) vs Hollywood, Florida (Ziggler).

lol I know he's going to lose anyways, but let's go Ziggler! 

Edit: Miz is cool too


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



What A Maneuver said:


> She's really bland, like she has no distinguishable features that make her stand out. Never got the hype. But I don't have a penis, so maybe that's why :shrug


:renee3

Personally, I think she's gorgeous. She's very down to earth and looks like the girl next door. I heavily prefer that over supermodel types, but I have learned that I have a hugely different taste than most on here. Eva, Nikki, Maryse... not my type.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Otunga sucks


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The CM Punk spot again :lol


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Mra22 said:


> Otunga sucks


Otunga La Funda is a literal black hole on the commentary table.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The Miz is an exceptional heel.


----------



## [email protected]

Hard to be interested in this match, as I don't see the plot advancing in any meaningful way, but they're doing good psychology.


----------



## bexception

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

"Residing in Hollywood, California...accompanied by this gorgeous blonde valet, he is the Intercontinental Champion....GOOLLLLDDUUUUU....THE MIIIZZZZZZ!"


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Miz & Y2J are like the only two guys today who use the double axe handle off the top, I use to think that move was so sh*tty in the WWE games :lol


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Miz mocking DB :lol


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Stealing the kicks lol


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Steel post? :lol They're fucking plastic..


----------



## TheFackingCrow

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The Miz with those damn awful kicks. :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Miz should grow his hair out and become hippie Miz


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Fight forever chants... I think.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

JBL: Maybe you and your waaaf can take acting lessons from The Miz, David.
Otunga: Don't FUCKING joke about my acting career!


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Smackdown offers more for entertainment but Smackdown is rematch-ville. that needs to change soon, really soon.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

lol the Christian fan in me was kinda hoping to see one of them do a Killswitch there.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Muaro just f*cked up big time, he called Ziggler, Diggler. We know what he watches :lol


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



DammitC said:


> lol the Christian fan in me was kinda hoping to see one of them do a Killswitch there.


I miss Christian


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Miz's ability to control a crowd keeps getting better and better


----------



## chops52

Phaedra said:


> Smackdown offers more for entertainment but Smackdown is rematch-ville. that needs to change soon, really soon.


You are right because then it will just be raw.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Mra22 said:


> I miss Christian


Yea, I hope he gets inducted into the Hall of Fame sometime soon


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Miz really draws legit heat. So darn rare in this smarky generation of wrestling fans.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



wkc_23 said:


> Fight forever chants... I think.


"You're a coward" :lol


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The moneysupermarket advert is getting on my nerves (for uk viewers)


----------



## StylesP1

Good match. Was thinking we might get the Dolph heel turn, but there is no way to turn heel against Miz.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Muaro just f*cked up big time, he called Ziggler, Diggler. We know what he watches :lol


It ain't the first time somebody made that mistake. Think Booker or Lawler called him that on a pre-show few weeks back and made the BN connection.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The amazing thing about Smackdown..

We've yet to see

Styles
Cena
Ambrose

And I'm already fully satisfied and entertained...


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Mainboy said:


> The moneysupermarket advert is getting on my nerves (for uk viewers)


Deja vu

Its fucking horrible


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Holy shit that powerbomb was sick


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



wkc_23 said:


> Fight forever chants... I think.


:con3:nikkilol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

ULTIMO BOMB


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



StylesP1 said:


> Good match. Was thinking we might get the Dolph heel turn, but there is no way to turn heel against Miz.


He could if Bryan comes out, and Ziggler attacks him out of frustration. That could turn him heel.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Dolph shoulda came through with a low blow


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

What a match tho.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Maryse is such a bad b*tch.

Nice near fall.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Shit! I thought Dolph had that won XD


----------



## [email protected]

They're working to put Miz over as a pretty tough and deserving IC champ.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

WHOA..... :mark:


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Hell yeah!


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Fuckery ending but great match...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

It is 2016 and a Miz-Dolph Ziggler Intercontinental championship match is entertaining. Amazing.

Miz cheats and retains. Great finish.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Miz is booked so well since that promo on Bryan on Talking Smack.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

First the pop up powerbomb on Raw, now the Zig Zag on Smackdown.:no:

And Miz retains. Welp.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> "You're a coward" :lol





Omega_VIK said:


> :con3:nikkilol


Haha that's what it sounded to me at first.. Now I feel stupid af :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Good match!! I really hope this loss pisses Dolph off.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Come on bryan. Come out and restart the match.


----------



## ShaWWE

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I guess they really don't want Dolph to get that title.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Miz pulled that shit out of left field because I forgot about the spray


----------



## Godway

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Actual heel booking? And it works? Who would have thought.


----------



## Clique

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Those two worked their asses off! Great match and perfect finish playing off the Backlash finish. Miz had to pull something out of his hat to hold on to that championship. The pace and character work is exactly how things should get done in that ring!


----------



## Brollins

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Do you guys feel this was a waste of time ? Pepper spray ? Really ? smh


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

After all the fuckery that has happened with Maryse I don't get hwy Daniel wasn't out there to keep an eye on things.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

If Dolph doesn't snap, this match was all for naught. There needs to be some character development eventually. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Best heel in WWE, Miz remains on fire.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I can't believe I enjoyed a Miz match in 2016. The fuck is going on!?


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Never thought I'd say it but I enjoyed both Miz/Ziggler matches a great deal.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



wkc_23 said:


> Haha that's what it sounded to me at first.. Now I feel stupid af :lol


Nah, it's alright. It's sometimes hard to make out what the crowd is chanting at times.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Is AJ even at this show? I've yet to see or hear his name mentioned


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Dolph Ziggler is the most incompetent guy on the roster.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Classic heel move, great match. Smackdown is making Raw look like a joke on a regular basis.


----------



## spinningedge

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

WHAT A BOOKED MATCH.

NOT SURE WHO IS IN CHARGE OF SMACKDOWN - BUT THEY ARE DOING AN AMAZING JOB.

THIS WAS PERFECT.

GOOD WRESTLING - PUNCHES/GRAPPLING/ETC.... THE HEEL WAS HEEL LIKE... THEN MARYESE GOT CAUGHT AND GOT KICKED OUT.... SO PEOPLE THOUGHT MAYBE MIZ WOULD LOSE - THEN THE ENDING WAS JUST PERFECT. HEEL GOT A HEEL WIN - ZIGGLER STILL LOOKS STRONG.... 

CAPS LOCK FOR EXCITEMENT! HAHA

This match right here shows why SD is doing so damn well. Such good booking on this show.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Brollins said:


> Do you guys feel this was a waste of time ?


Know what was a waste of time? The five minutes I spent watching Raw last night.


----------



## American_Nightmare

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Maryse getting ejected made me legitimately believe there would be a title change.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

This is the first time Cena & Ambrose will face off Otunga ? :aries2


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Classic heel tactic by The Miz to retain. 

That was an all-around solid match from start-to-finish. 

THIS SHOW! :mark:


----------



## MMM2909

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

that was an excellent match. Kudos to the Miz and Dolph


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

So there is still Wyatt vs Orton, Nikki/Niaomi vs Nattie/Carmella and Ambrose vs Cena left...hmm...I think either the first two matches will be really quick or there will be some fuckery early on in the Ambrose vs Cena match.


----------



## notalius

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Brollins said:


> Do you guys feel this was a waste of time ? Pepper spray ? Really ? smh


No. Great in ring performance and psychology from both. Great heel booking for Miz that makes people sympathize with Dolph and get the crowd even more so behind him.

This match was booked perfectly from start to finish.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Lothario said:


> If Dolph doesn't snap, this match was all for naught. There needs to be some character development eventually. Jesus Christ.


Exacty! I'm a big fan of Ziggler, and even I'm getting a bit frustrated by how much he loses without changing his character. He needs to snap soon! lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

harper returns to floor orton instantly.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This is the first time Cena & Ambrose will face off Otunga ? :aries2


And that wasn't the first time they've face off either. It was when Cena and Ambrose were gunning for Seth's belt.


----------



## StylesP1

Brollins said:


> Do you guys feel this was a waste of time ? Pepper spray ? Really ? smh


Its old school heel booking. That is how Ward books. Old school, and it works.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Brollins said:


> Do you guys feel this was a waste of time ? Pepper spray ? Really ? smh


A heel winning by cheating. Why is that a bad thing.

It was a fun match and Miz took the cheap way out to retain his title like a heel should.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Alright_Mate said:


> It's a change in his character, he showed something different which was needed.


Yes, but hardly phenomenal.

I think people are getting into this habit of just saying this show is great regardless of whether it is or not.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I started to laugh at the finish because it made so much sense and was so damn perfect that it was just fun to watch... I want Dolph to win at some point, but you can't hate just great booking and damn perfect finishes like that. It's been missing from the WWE main roster for soooo long.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Omega_VIK said:


> And that wasn't the first time they've face off either. It was when Cena and Ambrose were gunning for Seth's belt.


Yeah I know, I added that to the post. It was the contract on a pole match !


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



rocknblues81 said:


> I don't understand the praise for The Uso's. They're just a couple more idiots using that awful hood slang.
> 
> Then again, I've always hated hip hop characters.





Ham and Egger said:


> But... They're not hip hop characters. They're just urban cultured.


All (or most) of the Anoa'i family who ever appeared in WWE were/are. 

Kevin Nash even said Yokozuna listened to gangsta rap alot & was a 2Pac fan.

He mocks his slang in this video too. :lol


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

A clown sheep mask :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Ah, now onto really the only poorly booked thing on Smackdown Live….The Wyatt Family.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I just came in here to say The Miz is AWESOME!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

My guy RKO! :mark:


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Brollins said:


> Do you guys feel this was a waste of time ? Pepper spray ? Really ? smh


Huge waste. I'm not mad at the finish. Miz is a heel. He should weasel and find ways to barely escape alive. The match itself was really fun as these two have serious chemistry. The issue is that Dolph is still...just Dolph. He's the same guy as he was the week before he lost to Miz.

And the night after he lost to AJ. 
And the night after losing to Dean after being toyed with and talked down to like a child by a guy 6 years younger than him.


He CONTINOUSLY shows no character development or change in his method when nothing has worked and most humans would have been altered in *some* way. I'm all for a slow burn but they aren't even hinting towards a change. It's silly and incredibly grating.


----------



## ShaWWE

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Jobber entrance for Erick Rowan. I guess I know who's winning this one.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Rowan is sneaky athletic for his size


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



T0M said:


> Yes, but hardly phenomenal.
> 
> I think people are getting into this habit of just saying this show is great regardless of whether it is or not.


I wasn't just talking about Crews & Corbin, the Character Development up and down the roster has been good.

They've done a good job with Usos, Carmella, Alexa, Corbin, Miz etc...


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I'm gonna need Luke Harper to make the save.....PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I guess AJ will be on commentary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Erick Rowan serves no other purpose than to eat a pin, it's embarrassing that he's even associated with Bray.


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



T0M said:


> Yes, but hardly phenomenal.
> 
> I think people are getting into this habit of just saying this show is great regardless of whether it is or not.


I fine with this sentiment. I think the show's good and gets the small things right but the wrestling isn't always great and the show can drag a bit.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

A Wyatt being squashed? I AM SHOCKED... This never happens!!! :lol


----------



## StylesP1

ShaWWE said:


> Jobber entrance for Erick Rowan. I guess I know who's winning this one.


If you recall, when Raw was 2 hours even in the attitude era, a lot of talent that weren't jobbers got no entrance. 2 hours and they have ti fit a lot in.


----------



## B316

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



DammitC said:


> Exacty! I'm a big fan of Ziggler, and even I'm getting a bit frustrated by how much he loses without changing his character. He needs to snap soon! lol


That or Ryan Ward is giving him the good old Sami Zayn NXT story, there's a ton of similarities, including the announce team doubting him - Ziggler vs Styles at Mania??


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

poor Rowan :lol


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wyatt the eater of pins


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The hell.. Two matches left.. 30 minutes remaining. WHERE IS OUR CHAMP???


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



rocknblues81 said:


> I don't understand the praise for The Uso's. They're just a couple more idiots using that awful hood slang.
> 
> Then again, I've always hated hip hop characters.


 @swagger_ROCKS

:mj


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I assume AJ will be on commentary at the main event.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Alright_Mate said:


> I wasn't just talking about Crews & Corbin, the Character Development up and down the roster has been good.
> 
> They've done a good job with Usos, Carmella, Alexa, Corbin, Miz etc...


Elaborate on how Sdl has done anything for Miz character development. He has been a great heel for ages now only people have been blind to it


----------



## StylesP1

Therapy said:


> The hell.. Two matches left.. 30 minutes remaining. WHERE IS OUR CHAMP???


Likely on commentary and causing fuckery in the main event. The Champ shouldnt be performing every week. That is how old school worked anyway, which is the way Ward likes to book judging by his days at NXT and on SDL.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This is the first time Cena & Ambrose will face off Otunga ? :aries2


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> All (or most) of the Anoa'i family who ever appeared in WWE were/are.
> 
> Kevin Nash even said Yokozuna listened to gangsta rap alot & was a 2Pac fan.
> 
> He mocks his slang in this video too. :lol


Love hearing Nash telling stories. Entertaining as hell.


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Bray Wyatt is a bad ass dude, great charisma, sense of humor, bad ass body with presence, has an ass. 

Randy Orton has no ass! :lol:lmao I can't stop cackling over here as I watch this all on mute! I have the attention span of Roman!


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Therapy said:


> The hell.. Two matches left.. 30 minutes remaining. WHERE IS OUR CHAMP???


He's probably off somewhere running some camp.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I feel like I need to pop a molly every time I see Naomi's entrances.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Treating Naomi's entrance like a main eventer.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Just get in the ring Naomi ffs


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Naomi's entrance is cool, but I also wanted to see Nikki Bella's entrance :mark:


----------



## ShaWWE

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

lol. Out of Nikki, Natalya & Carmella, only Naomi gets the entrance. Her team is winning.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

My god.. Dat outfit... :datass


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I wonder how bad Naomi's entrance will look on WWE 2K18 :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

wut


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Naomi has the best entrance in all of professional wrestling. This is the women's champion you are looking for, WWE. Those glowing soles are awesome.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Fuck wuzzat?


----------



## StylesP1

Carmella a ruthless bitch!


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Naomi's entrance got me HYPE.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

well that was atupid


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

What the f*ck ? :aries2


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

That was pointless. Should have just had a fight in the parking lot.

THE CHAMP THAT RUNS THE CAMP!


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

AJ :mark:


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Naomi's entrance was longer than the match :lol


----------



## Trophies

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wait was that a match or...

Ahh The Face That Runs The Place.


----------



## ShaWWE

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Natalya should've kicked Carmella's ass for that. However, this explains why none of them got an entrance except for one. Bleh.


----------



## PRODIGY

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The Champ that runs the Camp.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Elaborate on how Sdl has done anything for Miz character development. He has been a great heel for ages now only people have been blind to it


Yes people have been blind to see it, but there's been stages where he hasn't done much, so why should we care?

Right now they are making the guy relevant, exciting and he's part of a good storyline. So yes SDL has done something with him, they've made The Miz exciting, they've turned The Miz into a major player.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

AJ!


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

:ha

Da fook was that shit?

Great booking there from SDL


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Carmella is super cute. Legit feels like she hates Nikki too.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Mister Sinister said:


> Naomi has the best entrance in all of professional wrestling. This is the women's champion you are looking for, WWE. Those glowing soles are awesome.


I wouldn't even put it in the top 40...in the WWE.


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I was just ribbing on hating AJ. He is actually cute af and sexier than Jericho. There I said it!


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

OMG.. AJ's heel tactics are old school. "I don't have to get beat to lose it".. Fucking classic...


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I just don't see it with Carmella. That was fucking stupid.


----------



## Cipher

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Flashbacks to 2000 wCw Nitro there with that Divas match.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

They really should just start doing promos in the 9:30-9:45 timeslot as opposed to crap like filler women's stuff or Kane beating up nobodies.


----------



## Clique

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Carmella beating the breaks off Nikki AGAIN :franklol

The champ that runs the camp. AJ is the man in WWE all year, all day. 

And I love how fast SD is moving not wasting my fucking time like Raw.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Vibe officially changes when Cena comes out. Gotta admit that while I wish Dean was still holding it, AJ looks good with that title.


----------



## Strategize

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Carmella needs to go back to NXT


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> All (or most) of the Anoa'i family who ever appeared in WWE were/are.
> 
> Kevin Nash even said Yokozuna listened to gangsta rap alot & was a 2Pac fan.
> 
> He mocks his slang in this video too. :lol


I guess a lot of people like it, but I'll never give a shit about any wrestler that talks that way.

Life goes on.


----------



## StylesP1

There are 3 separate feuds for the women on SDL. That is how you book a women's division. Imagine if the rumors are true that Emma is coming. Emma confronts Becky at No Mercy after she beats Alexa...


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Sol Katti said:


> :renee3
> 
> Personally, I think she's gorgeous. She's very down to earth and looks like the girl next door. I heavily prefer that over supermodel types, but I have learned that I have a hugely different taste than most on here. Eva, Nikki, Maryse... not my type.


Believe me, if I were a guy I'd be into Renee over the ones you mentioned. I just don't get when people act like she's physically out of Dean Ambrose's league, like she's a supermodel or something.


----------



## Cipher

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Quite the carryjob for Big Match John here, but he'll get it done.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

*I had to go to the store and make dinner tonight, so I missed the live showing of SDL. Will have to catch it when a link goes up on watchwrestling, however judging by the incredible lack of posts in this discussion thread tonight (520 posts by 20 till 9 :shocked: ) I'd have to guess tonight wasn't such a good episode. I mean I'm pretty sure this is the lowest post count yet since the brandsplit.*


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



StylesP1 said:


> There are 3 separate feuds for the women on SDL. That is how you book a women's division. Imagine if the rumors are true that Emma is coming. Emma confronts Becky at No Mercy after she beats Alexa...


Every single person on this show has a direction that is compelling.. It's not some of the best storytelling ever.. But it's actual story telling, and reasoning.. Just not 2hrs of wrestler A wrestling wrestler B to fill a time slot.


----------



## Cabanarama

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



DammitC said:


> Not only is this an IC title match, it's also the Battle of the Hollywoods!
> 
> Hollywood, California (Miz) vs Hollywood, Florida (Ziggler).
> 
> lol I know he's going to lose anyways, but let's go Ziggler!
> 
> Edit: Miz is cool too


Ironic that they're both actually from Cleveland...


----------



## Strategize

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



StylesP1 said:


> There are 3 separate feuds for the women on SDL. That is how you book a women's division. Imagine if the rumors are true that Emma is coming. Emma confronts Becky at No Mercy after she beats Alexa...


There's 3 on Raw aswell, 4 technically.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Austin the GOAT :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I had to go to the store and make dinner tonight, so I missed the live showing of SDL. Will have to catch it when a link goes up on watchwrestling, however judging by the incredible lack of posts in this discussion thread tonight (520 posts by 20 till 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'd have to guess tonight wasn't such a good episode. I mean I'm pretty sure this is the lowest post count yet since the brandsplit.*


Its been very good. Low post count, but good show.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

LSDean growing a beard he's turning heel.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I had to go to the store and make dinner tonight, so I missed the live showing of SDL. Will have to catch it when a link goes up on watchwrestling, however judging by the incredible lack of posts in this discussion thread tonight (520 posts by 20 till 9 :shocked: ) I'd have to guess tonight wasn't such a good episode. I mean I'm pretty sure this is the lowest post count yet since the brandsplit.*


It's actually been a pretty good episode idk where everyone is at.


----------



## yeahbuddy

Miz is killing it as a heel right now.. I wonder how they will book him next week because he isn't getting booed and heel reactions in Cleveland. That city loves their guys


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Ambrose seems to be putting on more muscle. Thank god he looked terrible before


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Sweet, finally getting Dean on Talking Smack. Hope Bryan grills him and Renee, lol.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Dean is walking to the ring, and I can already see his stupid slingshot lariat coming.


----------



## notalius

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> It's actually been a pretty good episode idk where everyone is at.


people probably watching football rn ..

the wrestling thread on kanyetothe is pretty dead as well tonight .. not sure why


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Cena didn't even cut a corny promo.. The story was told.. We know why they are there and didn't need a 10 minute corny promo to spell it out for us... I haven't seen booking and writing like this in ages...


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wish Ambrose would get a new attire. 

This should be really good though. I expect some fuckery with AJ standing tall at the end.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Cena forcing Dean to chain wrestle, what a technition


----------



## Natecore

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

On Raw they'd be wrestling to see who wears denim the best.

Shorts vs Jeans.

The ultimate confrontation.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Dean on Talking Smack?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Headliner said:


> LSDean growing a beard he's turning heel.


Fans said the same thing about Roman when he came back from suspension….and look where we are now.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Why couldn't we have The Champ That Runs The Camp on commentary?


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



SuperDanielBryan said:


> Dean is walking to the ring, and I can already see his stupid slingshot lariat coming.


:HA


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Um Otunga, AJ Styles doesn't need to win 15 more world titles to be phenomenal.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Alright_Mate said:


> Yes people have been blind to see it, but there's been stages where he hasn't done much, so why should we care?
> 
> Right now they are making the guy relevant, exciting and he's part of a good storyline. So yes SDL has done something with him, they've made The Miz exciting, they've turned The Miz into a major player.


That has nothing at all to do with phenomenal character development. The Miz was a great heel on Raw for the last god knows how long

What you mean is he is getting booked better to the extent where he is actually involved in things and getting more in ring time.

Hardly surprising judging how thread bare on numbers and decent talent this SDL roster actually is

You made a stupid comment to try and over exaggerate this SDL show and you are not the first in this thread

Nothing at all has happened on this show. Other than the Miz v Ziggler match it has just been loaded with nothing filler


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



DammitC said:


> Um Otunga, AJ Styles doesn't need to win 15 more world titles to be phenomenal.


I really think Otunga has a legit problem with Styles.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Natecore said:


> On Raw they'd be wrestling to see who wears denim the best.
> 
> Shorts vs Jeans.
> 
> The ultimate confrontation.


If it was RAW Cena would've cut a 10 minute promo before the match burying Ambrose and pander to the crowd for cheap pops before burying Ambrose with a 5 minute overrun.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *I had to go to the store and make dinner tonight, so I missed the live showing of SDL. Will have to catch it when a link goes up on watchwrestling, however judging by the incredible lack of posts in this discussion thread tonight (520 posts by 20 till 9 :shocked: ) I'd have to guess tonight wasn't such a good episode. I mean I'm pretty sure this is the lowest post count yet since the brandsplit.*


It's actually been on of SD's best episodes so far. I'm just caught up in watching so I'm not posting much... And given that most forums seem to be about what went wrong instead of right, it makes sense there is little activity given we like to bitch around these parts instead of lavish praise endlessly.


----------



## yeahbuddy

Miz is killing it as a heel right now.. I wonder how they will book him next week because he isn't getting booed and heel reactions in Cleveland. That city loves their guys


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Cena, take it from Rollins...Ambrose is too stupid to tap out :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Dolorian said:


> I really think Otunga has a legit problem with Styles.


Otunga has a legit problem with making any sense...ever.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

CENA FOR THE LOVE OF GOD.. PUT A SMIDGE OF TORQUE ON THE STF FOR FUCKS SAKE.. His fucking hands hovering an inch below Ambroses chin is just cringe


----------



## Cabanarama

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> All (or most) of the Anoa'i family who ever appeared in WWE were/are.
> 
> Kevin Nash even said Yokozuna listened to gangsta rap alot & was a 2Pac fan.
> 
> He mocks his slang in this video too. :lol


That family does come from the Sunnydale neighborhood in San Francisco, which is a pretty rough neighborhood comprised almost entirely of projects and filled with gangs and violence.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

that looked rough for ambrose. looked like he slammed his head into the barricade.


----------



## ShaWWE

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wow, that float-over DDT was insane.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

And we're kicking out of finishers already


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Countering a finisher >>>> kicking out a finisher


----------



## Godway

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

IT'S FINISHER SPAM TIME


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Finisher kickouts!? This is not a PPV!


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Did JBL just call Dean a poser? Yikes.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Real.

Comfortable.

Denim.


----------



## Strategize

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Here comes the finisher spam fest


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Seriously, I’m a fan of Cena’s matches but did we really need finisher kickouts here?


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

So first we have Roman kicking out of the Pop Up Powerbomb on Raw. And now on Smackdown we have Ambrose and Cena kicking out of each others finishers like it ain't shit.

Holy shit, Ambrose went over. Cena goes over next week then.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I'm not watching SD just following the spoilers. What's the crowd reaction for Dean like? Cheers? Boos? A mixture?


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

lol, they're both getting boo's


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

We are back to spamming finishers.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wow. FUCKING WOW!


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

:lol :lol :lol Cena lost clean again?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Did Ambrose just beat Cena clean with a Roll Up!? The Fuck?


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Holy shit


----------



## Godway

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

WHAT WHAT WHAT


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Clean as a sheet.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Cena be getting beat cleaned a lot these days.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Well, I didn't expect this finish.:wow


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Deontay Wilder reference. Mauro Ranallo never ceases to amaze me.....and DEAN WITH THE LEAN!!!!! Lez go!!!!!


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

That was rather anti-climatic.


----------



## T0M

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Always shocking when Cena loses without fuckery.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wow, Ambrose beat Cena...Kind of sad seeing Cena on the decline


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Nothing at all has happened on this show. Other than the Miz v Ziggler match it has just been loaded with nothing filler


:lol

A Women's Contract signing
Usos vs American Alpha
Miz vs Ziggler
Wyatt & Orton segment
Carmella beating down Nikki
Cena vs Ambrose

Did you what has happened in recent weeks?
Do you know what storyline continuity is?


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Holy shit! Dean actually beat Cena? I did NOT see that one coming 

btw JBL said "this is NOT an upset." That's another way to build up Dean


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Huge win for Dean. Wow.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Somebody hit a boot and a Stunner!


----------



## Trophies

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

BAH GAWD AJ STYLES


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Lol this fucking clown just beat Cena clean?


----------



## Godway

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

AJ's so awesome :lol


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Ambrose just beat him clean!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wow, Ambrose going over clean ? Didn't expect that.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Cena just lost clean on Smackdown. The fuuuuck.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

A FUCKING ROLLUP VICTORY?! 

HOLY SHIT! :bob


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Cena buried :ha


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Cena kicks out of Deans finisher then loses clean to a roll up 30 seconds later

That made sense honestly 

:eyeroll


----------



## Mra22

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wow !!!! AJ vs Dean next week? Nice


----------



## Deepvoice80

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Kind of kills the myth that Cena doesn't put anyone over


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Holy shit.. That's how you close a show and get people to want to watch next week.. Fucking hyped!!


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm not watching SD just following the spoilers. What's the crowd reaction for Dean like? Cheers? Boos? A mixture?


Mixed. Very mixed.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

A wwe title match on smackdown?

how will rawtists compete?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Bearded Dean. Darker Dean. Get ya Moxley on bro!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

WWE Championship match next Tuesday night! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AmWolves10

*Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

I'm not a Cena Mark, but since he's been pushed so dam hard the past decade he shouldn't just be losing to everybody to put all that to waste. If they devalue beating him it won't matter when people beat him and there won't be a big moment feel to it.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Terrible close to the show.

Ambrose shouldn't even be in the main event.


----------



## StylesP1

Wow cany wait for that main event next week!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Good finish to the show. I'm glad they gave Dean-O double momentum by beating Cena clean and getting one over on AJ.


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

There was a spamming of finishers in the match.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

That pronounciation by Bryan was awkward :lol

I expected him to say "and that match will happen..... NOW" :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

SD is just fun to watch... I hope this continues. Next week should be on fire.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Pelé Kick ain't shit :ambrose


----------



## FaceTime Heel

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Death to the Kingpin. I want the Anarchist!!!!! Raise hell, Dean. We been waiting since your NXT days.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Title shot in his hometown huh? Well, that damn sure means he ain’t winning. Gotta say I’m not a fan of Ambrose getting a match for the title when he’s going to get one at No Mercy anyways. Just seems like overkill to me but I hope they have a match similar to the one they had at Backlash.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

If they're ever planning on turning Cena heel, now is the time. Losing constantly and leaving the Never Give Up arm band in the ring, surely it means something.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Yep. They're getting Dean's one on one shot outta the way so AJ can move on to Randy.


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Did Dean Ambrose really just pin Cena in a 10 minute tv match? lol what was the point of them kicking out of finishers?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Pretty good main event (better than Raw's anyway). 

Ambrose/Styles next week? I wonder where they're going with this... I would've thought they'd save it for post-No Mercy. I wonder then what they're planning for Survivor Series?


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

A clean pin on John Cena was just seriously devalued.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

The more Cena loses clean like that the sooner his turn has to come eventually, and A.J. really does become the face of the place


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

:mark: Talking Shoot, I mean Smack, is up next :mark:


----------



## Demolition119

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Pretty soon beating Cena isn't going to mean anything :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm not watching SD just following the spoilers. What's the crowd reaction for Dean like? Cheers? Boos? A mixture?


I'm not sure if you know what's happened or not, but just in case you don't know: I think you might be happy with the way this show ended.

That's all I'm going to say


----------



## Mister Sinister

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

They need to stop skipping the chase. Ambrose lost the belt. The program gets tired when you turn right around and have him in a rematch (followed by a 3-way that is booked for later). Ambrose should have to climb back up the card to get his rematch.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Dean actually won, I'm surprised. I totally thought that match would end in DQ or something. Colour me shocked :shocked:

Now a title match next week? This is just so they can get Dean's 1 on 1 rematch out of the way, isn't it...


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Very solid show again. Nothing too amazing (besides Ambrose winning clean :mark: ), but nothing bad either.


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Agree 100%

Someone like Ambrose should be on get Losing end of squashes to guys like Cena. Now wins over Cena mean nothing

He'll even over on Raw Roman reigns has been pinned by Rollins (2x), Ambrose, Balor and Owens so wins don't mean anything over him

Totally expect Lesnar to lose clean to like Cesaro at the next PPV so no one on the roster has any legitimacy


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> Terrible close to the show.
> 
> Ambrose shouldn't even be in the main event.


----------



## PraXitude

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I thought Raw was great, and SD was even better!

HOWEVER...

Dirty Deeds is such a shit finisher!!!! UGH it's a fucking boring DDT.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Demolition119 said:


> Pretty soon beating Cena isn't going to mean anything :lmao


He's on his way out, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

LOL he loses to AJ and Dean, and now he's losing to "everybody"? Really? :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Cena must really respect Ambrose to let him get a clean pin off of Cena.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Wow maybe Cena is having a character shift? As an Ambrose mark though this is great news as it proves to idiots that Ambrose is not going to a midcarder


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Overall a great show. That dumb Carmella shit was the only real shitstain. I wouldn't have given away a clean Cena loss on free TV, but I can see why they did.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

*Well I guess they really do want to keep Ambrose strong and in the main event picture if they are having him pin Cena clean as a whistle. Guess that distinction doesn't just belong to AJ anymore.*


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Smackdown was solid but I think ill give the nod to Raw this week.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Demolition119 said:


> Pretty soon beating Cena isn't going to mean anything :lmao


Just putting all the next guys up over before he eventually wins his 16th World Title. His reign as the top dog will come to an end sooner or later. He has to legitimize some guys before that time is up and its better to do it gradually than right at the end. He's nowhere near protected as he was before anyway. Reigns and Lesnar are the two most protected guys on the roster if you're analysing things over a prolonged period of time. And Lesnar is just on a completely different level


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Roy Mustang said:


> Ambrose is not going to a midcarder


Only a muppet who has not been paying attention this whole year would say that Ambrose will end up as a midcarter at this point.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Roy Mustang said:


> Wow maybe Cena is having a character shift? As an Ambrose mark though this is great news as it proves to idiots that Ambrose is not going to a midcarder


I'm not saying he will be a midcarder.

I'm saying he should be.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Losing to Dean-O doesn't mean beating Cena is devalued after AJ beat Cena. I'm fine with it as long as it's controlled. He's been built up as superman for the last 11 years. I think any big star who beats Cena will get a good rub off it as long as it's not a Kevin Owens situation where Cena comes back and wins the next two. It's your main-eventers beating Cena. Not mid-carders. 

With the brand split, I think it's more important than ever to establish stars on Smackdown and I'm glad they are using Cena to do it.


----------



## Demolition119

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Godway said:


> He's on his way out, so it doesn't really matter.


He is on his way out but milk that shit for all its worth along the way.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Alright_Mate said:


> :lol
> 
> A Women's Contract signing
> Usos vs American Alpha
> Wyatt & Orton segment
> Carmella beating down Nikki
> Cena vs Ambrose


Exactly. As i said nothing happened on this show


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Yes losing to 2 people is losing to everybody. Fucking hell :lmao :lmao. When he loses to midcarders get back to us.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Other than the second women's match (??), a fantastic show from top-to-bottom and a terrific end and setup for next week. :mark:


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Mister Sinister said:


> They need to stop skipping the chase. Ambrose lost the belt. The program gets tired when you turn right around and have him in a rematch (followed by a 3-way that is booked for later). Ambrose should have to climb back up the card to get his rematch.


Stop crying. The previous champion always gets a one on one rematch for some silly readon. Always. Cena jumped in between that by inserting himself into the feud. Dean is losing and will be chasing at least until WM before touching the belt again. This is only done to (hopefully) pop ratings and begin rebooting his character get him out of the way and on the chase so AJ can move on to Orton for Survivor Series. It's seriously not a big deal.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL he loses to AJ and Dean, and now he's losing to "everybody"? Really? :lol


He's won two singles matches in almost a year

Both on Raw and only to Karl Anderson and Alberto Del rio


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Like Bryan gives a shit about Nikki :lol


----------



## KingNakamura

Refreshing to watch Cena lose a few more matches in his career. #BeatupJohnCena


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



PraXitude said:


> I thought Raw was great, and SD was even better!
> 
> HOWEVER...
> 
> Dirty Deeds is such a shit finisher!!!! UGH it's a fucking boring DDT.


DDT used to be the most over and deadliest finisher in wrestling... Still should be instead of a spam move.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Cabanarama said:


> That family does come from the Sunnydale neighborhood in San Francisco, which is a pretty rough neighborhood comprised almost entirely of projects and filled with gangs and violence.


Yeah, I even remember stories that The Rock & Roman Reigns told about getting themselves into trouble alot.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Carmella didn't impress me too much here.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Carmella laughing about beating the shit out of Nikki is good character work


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



PraXitude said:


> I thought Raw was great, and SD was even better!
> 
> HOWEVER...
> 
> Dirty Deeds is such a shit finisher!!!! UGH it's a fucking boring DDT.


Rock used an elbow. Foley used a sock. Hogan used a leg drop. Cena uses a fireman's carry. Scotty 2 Hotty used a chop. Let someone hook your arms, pull you down with their body weight, and spike your head into the floor. Now let someone stick a sock in your mouth. Tell me which one hurts more when you come to.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



SpikeDudley said:


> He's won two singles matches in almost a year
> 
> Both on Raw and only to Karl Anderson and Alberto Del rio


Well, considering that he wasn't even there for the entire first half of 2016, I don't think it's that big of a deal. Can't lose or win matches when you're off injured or filming a TV show or something, lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Carmella doesn't care about Baymella


----------



## imthegame19

Roy Mustang said:


> Wow maybe Cena is having a character shift? As an Ambrose mark though this is great news as it proves to idiots that Ambrose is not going to a midcarder


Lol yeah Ambrose loses the title after AJ cheated. And people assume Ambrose is going to fall into mid cards. He's clearly one of Smackdown top guys. Giving him a clean win over Cena a few weeks before the ppv. When they didn't have to proves, that they value Ambrose very highly.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Exactly. As i said nothing happened on this show


Yes yes we get it you hate Smackdown. Acting like nothing happened when lots happened is just ignorant and bad. There was lots of development with story but you hate it so claim there was not.

Btw my post was laughing at people saying Ambrose was going to be a midcarder.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

That was booked more like a fluke pin than a dominant win like hhh used to give up in the mid 00s to people like Shelton and Jeff hardy so I wouldn't read much into it

Gives Ambrose momentum for the title match next week

Can't remember when there was a title match on SD last, maybe big show and del Rio in January 2013?


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Nikkei vs Carmella in a no dq would be good.

Reminds me of the story if brie and nikki asking for a hell in a cell match for their one on one encounter and that being shot down by the people in the back


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

A lot of good build tonight. AA vs Usos was an amazing match when it came to story telling and psychology. The spot with Jordan refusing to tag Gable in because of his knee, and then one of the Usos takes out Gables knee again was brilliant. Excited to see where this goes. Enjoying the entire Women's Division. All of them have direction, love the Nikki/Carmella stuff and the Becky/Alexa feud is impossible to disappoint. 

The two parts of SDL that I think needs fixing is Dolph Ziggler needing character progression and Bray Wyatt. Dolph is always great in the ring. He and Miz delivered big time tonight, but he is still the same guy he was right after the draft even though he has done nothing but lose. Need something to happen there. Bray Wyatt...Well you guys know that one. No need to explain.


----------



## Clique

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Strong finish to the show. More heat put on the triple threat going into No Mercy. Very unpredictable situation the Ambrose/Cena match was in the deciding finish. Let's everybody know that Ambrose's heart is in the game and know there is maybe more than just a shred of doubt Cena can sustain the trip to greatness he's so determine to achieve. 

Miz vs. Dolph is the highlight for me. Those men stole the show. The Intercontinental Championship has been excellent in the hands of The Miz. I mean along with his wife Maryse, the heel character & heel tactics, topped off by feuds with Bryan & Ziggler, Miz has been doing the damn thing as champion.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

Started off rocky but CARMELLA CLOSED THAT OUT BEAUTIFULLY !! :mark::mark:


----------



## PraXitude

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Lothario said:


> Rock used an elbow. Foley used a sock. Hogan used a leg drop. Cena uses a fireman's carry. Scotty 2 Hotty used a chop. Let someone hook your arms, pull you down with their body weight, and spike your head into the floor. Now let someone stick a sock in your mouth. Tell me which one hurts more when you come to.


All horrible finishers that I ranted about when they were used. :laugh:

I don't like the execution of this DDT. He hooks the arms (ok fine) but then the guy falls on his knees. It looks way too weak.


----------



## B316

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



validreasoning said:


> That was booked more like a fluke pin than a dominant win like hhh used to give up in the mid 00s to people like Shelton and Jeff hardy so I wouldn't read much into it
> 
> Gives Ambrose momentum for the title match next week
> 
> Can't remember when there was a title match on SD last, maybe big show and del Rio in January 2013?


Ambrose vs Rollins, draft night.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*

I can't wait to see Kalisto on Talking Smack. It would be train wreck, but I would not be able to look away.


----------



## wwetna1

Bryan saying he's stealing my moves lol


----------



## DoubtGin

BRYAN PIPEBOMB :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

Bryan shooting lol


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Roy Mustang said:


> Wow maybe Cena is having a character shift? As an Ambrose mark though this is great news as it proves to idiots that Ambrose is not going to a midcarder


He's not winning the belt anytime soon and I know that's not anything you claimed but I agree with you either way. Anyone who thinks he's moving to the midcard is delusional, and at this stage I'm not sure what Vince will have to do to make it clear he isnt nearly as low on Dean as some on the IWC want him to be. Ambrose is going to the level directly beneath the title but higher than midcard and will be booked stronger than your typical upper midcard face. His character is going to be reset and he's going to chase for awhile.


----------



## DammitChrist

HASHTAG RELEASE THE BEAR!!!! Release the documentary!


----------



## wwetna1

Sometimes Renee reminds me of Terri Runnels


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

"John Cena is a snake in the grass". TURN HIM NOW.


----------



## Death Rider

Holy shit loving this Dean Ambrose promo. These two need to feud with each other


----------



## Ace

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Roll up victory (fluke) isn't the same as keeping superman down for 3 after knocking him out.


----------



## StylesP1

Dean - "I don't care about Steve Austin's opinion" *points at Renee* "I don't care about your opinion.....sometimes"

:lol


----------



## Mad Jester

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

You're kidding, right? 

They've gone out of their way to try and make Smackdown unpredictable, that's a good thing. It's about time Cena is used to make the main event players they have legit.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



PraXitude said:


> I thought Raw was great, and SD was even better!
> 
> HOWEVER...
> 
> Dirty Deeds is such a shit finisher!!!! UGH it's a fucking boring DDT.


*The AA is a fucking Fireman's Carry Slam, if we're going to talk about shitty finishers then there you go. At least with a DDT you get spiked on your head, they never should have made the DDT just another move in the first place, it should have been protected like the piledriver.*


----------



## wwetna1

Ambrose bringing up house show schedules and matches, lol, shit getting real


----------



## Phaedra

"If I see AJ Styles in parking lot later i might have to hit him on the knee cap with a tire iron and that's not my fault" Dean Ambrose folks lmfao.


----------



## imthegame19

Mra22 said:


> Wow, Ambrose beat Cena...Kind of sad seeing Cena on the decline


It has more to do with Ambrose being a star then Cena. Ambrose since Mania has pinned Cena, Rollins, Owens, Jericho, Miz, Ziggler and AJ this year. While he pinned Reigns at Battleground. People just need to accept that Ambrose is a top guy now.


----------



## DammitChrist

LMAO Renee Young trying to cut Dean off, Dean choosing to close Talking Smack instead, and Bryan smiling and pointing at Dean while saying "that's our guy!"


----------



## Iapetus

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

SuperDean is taking some time getting used to...

With Cena and Roman, at least they had them winning after getting dominated for most of their matches. Dean went from struggling underdog to getting clean, clear, decisive wins over mostly everyone and doesn't even look the part. Not only does it look weird, but it's so inconsistent with his previous booking given how very little has changed about him. He's the same character but all of a sudden he's stronger than everyone. It's kinda perturbing.


----------



## yeahbuddy

It will be interesting to see how they book miz next week... they will b in Cleveland and we know he isn't getting his heel heat there


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

I'm not a Cena fan I love seeing him lose. Just as a fan of the product I'd rather see his losses be used in a meaningful way


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Dear WWE,

Please let Ambrose talk every week on Talking Smack.

Sincerely from your still disgruntled Sandow fan,
#BadNewsSanta


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose killed it on Talking Smack.


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose on the mic is on another level.


----------



## Death Rider

Ambrose promo skills once again being shown. He will be a hell of a vicious heel when he turns in the future


----------



## Jason C. Doucette

I'm really liking the Talking Smack stuff.... you get to see the talents reacting more "without a net" character wise. It's really showing who can talk and who needs work.

Yeah, loved Bryan with the "that's our guy" to close the show as well :booklel


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

So he's SuperDean now?

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## HardKor1283

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

He's finally reached the stage in his career where it's time for him to put over the younger stars. Every decent professional in the business does it: HBK, Foley, Flair....all of them spent the last months or years of their careers on their backs putting over the next generation and now it's Cena's turn. 
It a damn breath of fresh air is what it is! We've been waiting for years for him to come back to Earth, and I'm damn sure going to enjoy it.


----------



## DoubtGin

DammitC said:


> LMAO Renee Young trying to cut Dean off, Dean choosing to close Talking Smack instead, and Bryan smiling and pointing at Dean while saying "that's our guy!"


----------



## Flair Flop

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

I wasnt expecting this until after he broke Flairs record. AJ has molded a good portion of his current character around his clean win over Cena. Really didn't see this coming, but that was probably their point.


----------



## Sincere

I don't think what SDL+TS does to Raw is even legal.


----------



## JC00

Sincere said:


> I don't think what SDL+TS does to Raw is even legal.


It's definitely illegal in at least 100 countries.


----------



## TaterTots

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Dean Ambrose is now getting the same ridiculous superman booking that people were criticising Roman Reigns for.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



TaterTots said:


> Dean Ambrose is now getting the same ridiculous superman booking that people were criticising Roman Reigns for.


You're joking right.


----------



## TD Stinger

Loved after Ambrose’s interview, Bryan’s just sitting there with a cheesy grin saying “that’s our guy.” Lol.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown 7-2 Raw

Another easy flowing episode, good storyline progression, things made sense. If anybody thought Raw was better then you're deluded, that show was full of nonsensical garbage.

Becky vs Alexa contract signing was a solid start, Becky going off and bringing out some fire was amazing. As for Alexa she was never going to disappoint, she has been a good mic worker for a while, the girl is money.

The Usos vs American Alpha was a good tag match, a story was told, there was good psychology throughout and good character development. Gotta admit, The Usos are doing a great job atm.

The Miz continues to be the best heel in the company, another win by cheating, the storyline continues.

Apollo didn't smile, Corbin looked like a badass when targeting Apollo's back.

Ambrose beating Cena clean was very unexpected, doubt anybody saw that coming. What happened after the match all made perfect sense, announcement for a title match next week to top things off, Smackdown yet again leaves you excited for next week.

A few bad moments, Carmella beating down Nikki was fine; however you could tell that bit of the show was rushed, she should of attacked her before the match started. Orton vs Wyatt still has a weird feeling surrounding it, Rowan's mask is left in the ring, really don't know where there heading with this.

Overall there was yet again more good than bad, it's so good to have a show that makes sense.


----------



## Rowdy Yates

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Roy Mustang said:


> Yes yes we get it you hate Smackdown. Acting like nothing happened when lots happened is just ignorant and bad. There was lots of development with story but you hate it so claim there was not.


I dont hate SDL live at all. I just dont totally overrate it like many on here do

You talk about story development Roy

Last night on Raw we had Sheamus v Cesaro in leg 6 of 7 of their feud- story development

A out of ring brawl between Zayn and Jericho ahead of their match at CoC- story development

A womens tag match with 3 of the people who will be wrestling for the title at COC involved- story development

Rusev running out to put a beat down on Roman who he will be facing at COC- story development

Seth running out to attack KO who he will be facing at COC- story development

You see where this is going Roy? Just because there is continuity with the people in the segments it does not mean that the said segments are particularly good and interesting things happen

Raw had plenty of story development but from 5 minutes into tonight SDL i was reading the same weekly comment after comment of SDL is so much better than Raw. SDL is so much better booked. There is no filler on SDL. blah blah blah

For all of the story developments on tonights SDL for me the show was just meh. Just like Raw was meh last night. Nothing more but because i am not one of the people who want to pretend SDL is this amazingly booked great wrestling show i have people like you getting your back up at me

SDL is just like Raw only 1 hour shorter and with a much weaker roster. Thats my point


----------



## TD Stinger

wwetna1 said:


> Sometimes Renee reminds me of Terri Runnels


In what way? Other than they're both hot and blonde.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I'm just now watching, had to work.

Becky/Bliss was great. Becky is more over than most of the men.

Usos vs. AA was a great match. I hope Usos don't win the belts.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

lol John Cena has only lost to AJ Styles, Dean Ambrose, and Seth Rollins ever since he returned. Hell, 2 out of those 3 men pinned him cleanly. Last time I've checked, they're all main eventers.

Anyways, I disagree. Beating Cena (especially cleanly) still means something.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



DammitC said:


> lol John Cena has only lost to AJ Styles, Dean Ambrose, and Seth Rollins ever since he returned. Hell, 2 out of those 3 men pinned him cleanly. Last time I've checked, they're all main eventers.
> 
> Anyways, I disagree. Beating Cena (especially cleanly) still means something.



Exactly! Cena isn't jobbing to mid card guys. He's jobbed to one of the top young guys on Raw(who cheated) and the top two guys on Smackdown. If Cena is leaving and going away to do stuff outside the company. He should be losing clean to the top guys who are going to be carrying the show while he's gone. Plus Ambrose has a clean win over Rollins, four clean wins over Owens this year. He pinned Reigns at Battleground and also has a win over AJ. So him beating Cena should be expected at this point. Ambrose is clearly one of the top guys in the company right now. Some people are just being slow to accept it.




AmWolves10 said:


> I'm not a Cena fan I love seeing him lose. Just as a fan of the product I'd rather see his losses be used in a meaningful way



I think it's a meaningful way to give Ambrose a win. Remember Ambrose had a lot of negativity around him and his title run. Then they had him drop the title, but they gave him a protected loss. But after Ambrose/Cena promos last week, along with Ambrose laying him out. Well now Ambrose looks pretty strong after beating Cena clean like that. Remember Cena is leaving in three weeks again. So making Ambrose/AJ look strong to carry Smackdown while he's off tv is something meaningful. It's not like Cena just lost clean to Bray Wyatt or Dolph Ziggler. Cena lost clean to Ambrose, who has the best W/L over anyone in the WWE over the past year.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

A thread complaining about Cena losing? Really? Really? Did you miss 2005-2015? He ate EVERYONE! A few losses don't hurt him or devalue him. Get that nonsense and kick it out the door boy.


----------



## danman007

Smackdown Live is just more enjoyable than RAW plus you also have Talking Smack. Thought Usos vs AA and Miz vs Ziggler were great and Ambrose cut a great promo on TS.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Dean killed it on Talking Smack....Wow


----------



## wwf

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

In the long term, Cena losing to the main eventers of the future will help both Cena and the future stars.

1. It puts over the stars of the future (essential for the survival of the WWE).
2. It will make Cena's 16th championship win that more special (either through story line, crowd sympathy, or a combination of the two).


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Dean beating Cena and putting AJ down. DA MAN.


----------



## 307858

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

The whole point of Cena taking clean losses is that he will try to redeem himself, see if still has his mojo by challenging the Undertaker at WrestleMania 33. Throwing the never give-up armband is a sign. The end goal will be Cena-Roman for Xena's 16th world championship.

Besides, I thought we were all ready for SuperCena to end.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Whenever I complain about Nikkis booking and use the "jobber" word I always feel like Im just being a whinging mark who cant handle seeing their favourite lose from time to time...but holy crap Nikki's booking is so bad, she just got wrecked with such ease this week. Why should anyone care about Nikki vs Carmella when its been established 2016 Nikki is a complete and total loser? If this was a real sport Nikki would be cut and fighting in the minor leagues. Genuinely she hasn't won a single match or stood tall to end a single segment since Summerslam, whats that now five SmackDowns and a PPV?

I cant watch the SDL Womens division anymore. For all the good they're doing on SDL in general, Nikki's booking is just horrid, you can build Carmella up without absolutely destroying Nikki's credibility and overness.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

How the fuck does this thread even exist? :chan


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

IMO anyone complaining about Cena losing clean to Ambrose tonight. Is either a Ambrose hater and annoyed that WWE keeps pushing the guy. Or an AJ fan who thinks it makes AJ clean win over Cena at Summerslam look less impressive. Well Ambrose haters, I'm sorry but the guy isn't going away. He's a top guy now and will be going forward. As for AJ fans, well Ambrose is a top dog on the show too and the baby face. So of course they are going to make them look like equals and such.


----------



## RatedR10

Smackdown is like classic NXT (you know, before they got lazy and just brought in every big name and didn't develop any characters). Everything they put on television has a purpose and a place, it advances something and they develop characters. It's a great show. It's pretty much the complete opposite of Raw.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I like watching Daniel Bryan react to drunk, rambling Dean Ambrose.

"That's our guy."


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> IMO anyone complaining about Cena losing clean to Ambrose tonight. Is either a Ambrose hater and annoyed that WWE keeps pushing the guy. Or an AJ fan who thinks it makes AJ clean win over Cena at Summerslam look less impressive. Well Ambrose haters, I'm sorry but the guy isn't going away. He's a top guy now and will be going forward. As for AJ fans, well Ambrose is a top dog on the show too and the baby face. So of course they are going to make them look like equals and such.


 Doesn't devalue it in the slightest. A roll up win has never been considered the same as flat out knocking your opponent out for the 3 count. Hell I was saying Jericho won his feud over AJ because he beat him at WM and one of AJS wins were done by a flukey roll up.


----------



## StylesP1

Fearless Maryse said:


> Whenever I complain about Nikkis booking and use the "jobber" word I always feel like Im just being a whinging mark who cant handle seeing their favourite lose from time to time...but holy crap Nikki's booking is so bad, she just got wrecked with such ease this week. Why should anyone care about Nikki vs Carmella when its been established 2016 Nikki is a complete and total loser? If this was a real sport Nikki would be cut and fighting in the minor leagues. Genuinely she hasn't won a single match or stood tall to end a single segment since Summerslam, whats that now five SmackDowns and a PPV?
> 
> I cant watch the SDL Womens division anymore. For all the good they're doing on SDL in general, Nikki's booking is just horrid, you can build Carmella up without absolutely destroying Nikki's credibility and overness.


I'm sure Nikki WANTS to put over the talent. She is probably loving her spot right now on SDL. She will be back at the top of the division without a doubt, but she has a job to do, and that is to help get the younger talent over the best she can. I actually have more respect for her now than I did when she was just squashing everyone a year ago.


----------



## Iapetus

Weird the crowd booed Dean getting his rematch....


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Great show. 

These thugged out Uso's are scary as shit! Also Dean was in fire on TS. It's becoming my favorite part of WWE.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



Straw Hat said:


> Doesn't devalue it in the slightest. A roll up win has never been considered the same as flat out knocking your opponent out for the 3 count. Hell I was saying Jericho won his feud over AJ because he beat him at WM and one of AJS wins were done by a flukey roll up.



It's not the same, but your also missing the point to the whole thing. The point is they wanted to give Ambrose a clean win over Cena. They could have had AJ walk down and Cena distracted with Ambrose rolling him up. Then gave Cena excuse for losing the match and so on. But they wanted to give Ambrose a CLEAN win here. But at the same time they didn't have three weeks to take Cena off tv. To make people forget that he was just pinned in the middle of the ring. So to protect Cena and the No Mercy match. They want with the roll up finish. Big picture wise, both are clean wins and big deals. Other wise other people would be beating John Cena with roll up finishes all the time. It doesn't happen ever, which is why it's still a big deal.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> It's not the same, but your also missing the point to the whole thing. The point is they wanted to give Ambrose a clean win over Cena. They could have had AJ walk down and Cena distracted with Ambrose rolling him up. Then gave Cena excuse for losing the match and so on. But they wanted to give Ambrose a CLEAN win here. But at the same time they didn't have three weeks to take Cena off tv. To make people forget that he was just pinned in the middle of the ring. So to protect Cena and the No Mercy match. They want with the roll up finish. Big picture wise, both are clean wins and big deals. Other wise other people would be beating John Cena with roll up finishes all the time. It doesn't happen ever, which is why it's still a big deal.


 A roll up has never been as convincing as finishing your opponent, it definitely isn't the same and is probably only leading to Cena getting his win back at the Rumble.

I really don't get the big deal. Plenty of stars have lost via roll up to much weaker opponents.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL he loses to AJ and Dean, and now he's losing to "everybody"? Really? :lol


Kevin Owens, *Alberto Del Rio*, AJ Styles, Dean Ambrose, all within a year or year and a half. It's a lot of clean losses for a guy the level that Cena is at. It's getting to the point where I wouldn't celebrate a clean win for Bray Wyatt over John Cena, because I wouldn't see it as a major turning point for him. 

Not that I'm complaining about Ambrose being one in the somewhat still elusive "pinned Cena clean club", but I will complain that it was a roll up. I mean, what's the point of that? If you're gonna beat him, beat him with your finish. It just makes it look like a fluke.

I guess they just gave Ambrose the win because they're blowing off his title match, so they want to make him look like a threat, but again, if that's the case, beat him with your move.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



Straw Hat said:


> Doesn't devalue it in the slightest. A roll up win has never been considered the same as flat out knocking your opponent out for the 3 count. Hell I was saying Jericho won his feud over AJ because he beat him at WM and one of AJS wins were done by a flukey roll up.


*Every 5 star match between Flair and Steamboat ended in a "fluky roll-up." The title changed hands each time with a "fluky roll-up." A roll-up victory after a good match is just as legit as any other clean finish. Both Ambrose and Styles got the clean 1-2-3 on Cena after kicking out of each others finishers. Both wins make each guy look strong whether you will admit it to yourself or anyone else or not.*


----------



## Gimme More

Hate to see a supreme woman like Nikki be booked like this!! I mean, she really isn't giving off a vibe that she is happy. I love Nikki Bella and watch her on everything I can see her in. Nikki is a top WWE woman and Carmella is the least believable thing I have ever seen! I can't take it seriously at all!!!!!!!!! No disrespect to the woman playing her!!!!!!! I respect anyone who gets out there in that ring in front of all those people! "let's book all the top tiers like shit to 'put over' (is anyone being put over here) young, new talent blah blah blah." I am going to have to be patient with this one and see what happens! The people that I watch with are all casuals and they don't understand it! It looks like shit!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



Headliner said:


> @swagger_ROCKS
> 
> :mj


:blonde ain't even trying to see that.

The way that tag match was worked...:frankdance2 

:done Young JJ caring for his breh's well being, and the Usos showing no remorse. :trips5 but hey, I guess that dude would rather Usos stay face while getting booed, and being on RAW :franklol


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



Straw Hat said:


> A roll up has never been as convincing as finishing your opponent, it definitely isn't the same and is probably only leading to Cena getting his win back at the Rumble.
> 
> I really don't get the big deal. Plenty of stars have lost via roll up to much weaker opponents.



They weren't going to have Ambrose beat Cena convincingly three weeks before the PPV. But they still wanted to have Ambrose beat Cena clean. So this is the route they had to go to protect Cena and No Mercy main evnet. It's a big deal, because they didn't have to do it. They made a point to give Ambrose the CLEAN win here and this was the only way they could do that. Even if AJ walked out and Cena was distracted and turned into the Dirty Deeds 1,2,3 pin. It would be a nice win for Ambrose. But beating him clean with no inference or anything is a clear sign that WWE is very high on Dean Ambrose. 


Also no you never seen baby faces who are in World Title matches together lose after a roll up. Especially after both guys just kick out of each others finishers. Yes heels lose via roll ups to lesser guys and so on. But someone like John Cena doesn't lose like that and the fact it was a roll up pin isn't the point. The point is it was a clean win over John Cena. Using the roll up as the finish, was the only way to beat him clean and not bury Cena or No Mercy main event. Because if Ambrose pinned Cena clean after hitting Dirty Deeds. Well how can you make a case for Cena still be in the No Mercy main event? Since he loss to AJ that way already at Summerslam, so losing like this protects Cena enough. That he can stay in the No Mercy main event and so on. But if you look at the fact that WWE wanted to give Ambrose a clean win over Cena when they didn't have too. Well that tells you how high WWE is still on Dean Ambrose.


----------



## wwetna1

TD Stinger said:


> In what way? Other than they're both hot and blonde.


Way she seems to pay attention and actively care about what's being said to them as an interviewer. Terri used to be similar when she worked the experience on spike and interviewed on raw, just came off more real like Renee does


----------



## Sincere

Usos and AA were great tonight. Such a good match.

It's amazing what a difference proper character alignment can make. If someone had asked me a month ago if I'd ever be stoked about an Usos match, I'd have laughed in their face. But now, they're entertaining.

And AA is translating so well to the MR, IMO.

The tag division is just such a breath of fresh air on SDL, all around.


----------



## imthegame19

The Good said:


> Dean beating Cena and putting AJ down. DA MAN.



Dean looked like the man the last two weeks on Smackdown. It's kind of funny because AJ was looking like the man before he won the title. While Ambrose was kind of in the background. Now they kind of reversed the guys roles a bit. As for Taking Smack, there without a doubt trying to push him as more passionate and aggressive. He's not acting all laid back or like he doesn't care anymore. So this is either going to lead to Ambrose getting over more or crowd to start boo him even more. Either way I think Ambrose wins. Because he will either get more over as a baby face or they will turn him heel at some point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'll watch this later. I take it that RAW took another 'L' this week?


----------



## StylesP1

EL SHIV said:


> I'll watch this later. I take it that RAW took another 'L' this week?


Just wait until you watch that AA vs Usos match....Some of the best story telling I have seen in a WWE match in years. Seriously, no hyperbole. It was that good. 

The whole show was good. Watching jdfromny and Joe Cronin and both of them are raving about the show, and that match especially.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

What a shock. People complain even when Cena loses.


----------



## DJ Punk

Iapetus said:


> Weird the crowd booed Dean getting his rematch....


The crowd always boos when they don't get to see the match happen that exact night. I think the crowd even booed when The Rock announced he would face Cena at WM28 the night after WM27. The crowd wants to see it happen while they're there to witness it, not at a later event or on TV. Thus the boos...


----------



## FROSTY

*Just now watching SDL, was having too much fun earlier laughing at people pissed Cena was pinned clean by Dean.

Really dug the opening where it's like a weekly TV Sitcom/Drama showing the major things that happened last week, and what we might expect this week, instead of those dreadful fucking Raw recaps during the show. Literally recapping what happened before the commercial break every commercial break gets old real fucking quick.

Also really enjoyed that women's title contract signing, both girls cut hellacious promos, and Becky showed fire at the end.*


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Dean is being established as a top guy and that is how Vince sees him. It could not be more clear. He was given the top belt to take to SD when it was easier to put on Seth. Drafted first for SD. Pinned AJ, HHH (waived but would have won the title if not for the ropes) Seth, Roman, and now John Cena - clean. Regardless of who likes it or doesn't agree with it. Your opinion is moot. He's 30, reliable, safe, can cut a promo, and has never been associated with negative press. JBL went out of his way to claim it "wasn't an upset." He isn't winning imo but he isn't going anywhere, either.

AJ. Cena. Dean.

Those are the three top guys for SD until the next draft. Dean is being kept strong because John is phasing out to Hollywood. The loss doesn't hurt Cena, sorry. Beating him is still very much a big deal. He's simply putting over the top heel and top face before exiting left until the Rumble where he'll begin his road to redemption and #16 . Some of you have to terms with that or find something else to watch.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Fuck that muscled up walking billboard. He should lose a lot more often.

Complaints like this will make WWE think that the fans want Cena to win.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Threads like this make me love being an Ambrose fan. Ya'll so fucking salty


----------



## Not Lying

God I hate the Usos. Do they seriously know any other move besides that stupid superkick ?

Also, Becky vs Alexa is going to be a great great match, I just hope Becky doesn't lose and prove Alexa right lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

He shouldn't be losing to a chump like Ambrose, but it's being controlled thus far.


----------



## Iapetus

DJ Punk said:


> The crowd always boos when they don't get to see the match happen that exact night. I think the crowd even booed when The Rock announced he would face Cena at WM28 the night after WM27. The crowd wants to see it happen while they're there to witness it, not at a later event or on TV. Thus the boos...


Ahh, makes sense.(Y)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

So Ziggler/Miz for the IC title at No Mercy and if Miz gets DQ'd, he loses the belt? I'm guessing Miz wins clean in the scenario and Ziggler drowns into the abyss..


----------



## FROSTY

*Hands down the best Uso's match I've ever seen :mark: Sucks that my guys Alpha lost, but it's what was best at this time too further their feud with The Uso's & AA's quest for Smackdown Tag Team titles. Damn those Uso's look legit as hell, lookin all hood and shit lol, those dudes were made to be heels, their ring attire is sick as hell, this is the most I have ever enjoyed The Uso's in the history of them being a team.*


----------



## ElTerrible

That contract signing of Becky and Alexa. Damn that was quality.


----------



## Not Lying




----------



## squarebox

EL SHIV said:


> I'll watch this later. I take it that RAW took another 'L' this week?


yep lol, again, this was a much better show than RAW has been for the last month.

And don't you worry Cena fans, he'll get his win back over Ambrose, it's only a matter of when.

PS AJ is the man right now...holy fark am I warming to him big time.


----------



## FROSTY

*SDL needs to get the American Psycho or Frank Mir to take Otunga's spot on commentary, both are much much better, and I believe AP is even a big wrestling fan. Otunga is over 2 months into this gig and has not gotten even a little bit better, I don't see him ever being good at this job.*


----------



## imthegame19

squarebox said:


> yep lol, again, this was a much better show than RAW has been for the last month.
> 
> And don't you worry Cena fans, he'll get his win back over Ambrose, it's only a matter of when.
> 
> PS AJ is the man right now...holy fark am I warming to him big time.


I take tonight win for Dean as evening the score. Since Cena beat him clean on Raw last year. It's interesting how times have changed since then and how Ambrose is a top guy now. That Cena is putting over and establishing as a star. So Ambrose can lead the Smackdown brand show when Cena gone. While a year and half ago. Ambrose was just a mid-upper card guy being fed to Cena in a competitive US Title defense/win.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Lol Cena rarely loses so its no big deal and he lost by a roll up, not like he got completely taken out. WF fans are never happy, people been wanting him to lose like this for years and when he does people still complain.


----------



## Sincere

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *SDL needs to get the American Psycho or Frank Mir to take Otunga's spot on commentary, both are much much better, and I believe AP is even a big wrestling fan. Otunga is over 2 months into this gig and has not gotten even a little bit better, I don't see him ever being good at this job.*


Dude has not only not improved, I think he's actually getting worse over time. :lol

Replace him with Renee, IMO.


----------



## Uptown King

squarebox said:


> yep lol, again, this was a much better show than RAW has been for the last month.
> 
> *And don't you worry Cena fans, he'll get his win back over Ambrose, it's only a matter of when.*
> 
> PS AJ is the man right now...holy fark am I warming to him big time.


That might happen. They could have another one on one matchup possibly at a SDL exclusive ppv next Feb to decide who faces Styles for the WC at WM if nobody from SDL wins the RR next year.


----------



## Uptown King

The Definition of Technician said:


>


I see this as a early sign of a heel turn, possibly after NM. Which would be good for him as he can actually rebuild himself up. His last run as a heel was good and could of had a nice run with the WHC if handled the right way. Can have nice feuds with Orton, Cena and Ambrose again(last angle was good).


----------



## FROSTY

*Corbin destroys Crews, makes him look like a jobber geek.

Honestly though I am somewhat intrigued with this Corbin vs Swagger match at No Mercy, with the way SDL has been unpredictably booking their shows, I can see them giving Swagger a upset win at the ppv, and having Corbin snap because of it.

Also if I'm still being honest, Swagger looks like much more of a star then Corbin's weird looking ass does.*


----------



## Kratosx23

Uptown King said:


> I see this as a early sign of a heel turn, possibly after NM. Which would be good for him as he can actually rebuild himself up. His last run as a heel was good and could of had a nice run with the WHC if handled the right way. Can have nice feuds with Orton, Cena and Ambrose again(last angle was good).


Losing streak angles NEVER work. You can't just beat this guy into the ground and then re-build him into a top guy and expect people to take him seriously, it doesn't work. 

He was dead even before he lost to Ambrose. The perfect expression of Dolph Ziggler's career is when Bray Wyatt attacked him on SmackDown the week after he won the 6 way, and he says something like "do you really think this guy is gonna be your next world champion" and the crowd goes "NOOOOO!". It's just too late, he'd have to be re-built for a few years, from the ground up, bottom feuds, then mid feuds, then top feuds, for anything meaningful to work. It's just not worth it, you've got so many guys who are more talented than him and don't have nearly as many years of consistent damage.


----------



## Mox Girl

imthegame19 said:


> I take tonight win for Dean as evening the score. Since Cena beat him clean on Raw last year. It's interesting how times have changed since then and how Ambrose is a top guy now. That Cena is putting over and establishing as a star. So Ambrose can lead the Smackdown brand show when Cena gone. While a year and half ago. Ambrose was just a mid-upper card guy being fed to Cena in a competitive US Title defense/win.


Technically, Dean is 2-1 against Cena cos he beat him in that Contract on a Pole match in 2014 as well :lol I know it didn't end with a pin and it was a silly gimmick match, but Dean still beat him!

I was also in attendance for that US title match, it was great.


----------



## FROSTY

*Another great match between Miz and Ziggler, Miz cheats to win again as he should. They are really building Miz and the IC title up very well, Dolph not so much.*


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

What's about with all these fucking Jack swagger trolls lol the guy is horrible in ring and on the mic . He has no appeal with the worst catch phase I've ever heard. And I mean this with all sincerity..


----------



## Ace

That opening promo between Becky and Alexa was fantastic. The SD's division feels a whole lot better than Raw's in every department.

The firey promo from Becky and Alexa shitting all over it, saying she is champion material.

Ambrose was also fantastic on Talking Smack, he needs to be allowed to follow through with the stuff he says e.g. attack AJ with a tire iron before their match next week.


----------



## Seth Rock

I see shenanigans ending this match 100%.


----------



## Lothario

Just saw Talking Smack and Dean killed it. I wish they'd unscript him and I hope that portion of him dogging John and AJ out gets aired next Tuesday. The line about him being the guy the company always called on when a spot needs to be filled over the last two years was so true. Im loving these worked shoots they're doing. Bryan's reaction was priceless as the show faded to black.




>



*"This is our guy."
*
:lol

They're definetly about to hit the reset on Dean. He spared no one. Even dismissed Daniel to start. It looks like the goofy shit is dying and they're genuinely pulling the trigger on a true tweener build for him. He's beginning to look more and more like the Ambrose that was super over in '14 after the Shield split. I think losing to AJ and the fans souring on him will be the best thing to happen to him. It'll be looked back on as the turning point six months from now.


----------



## Restomaniac

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



rocknblues81 said:


> Swagger just lost clean to Jinder Mahal not that long ago. It's hard to see him being in a feud that matters.


On RAW. Smackdown is a separate entity and should be viewed as such.


----------



## FROSTY

*Another Smackdown Live has come and gone, it's time to go back to 1990 WCW PPV's/Clash of the Champions. After Talking Smack of course.*


----------



## chronoxiong

Smackdown this week was solid. Great opener with Becky Lynch and Alexa Bliss. Was straight to the point with both taking verbal shots at each other. I am really digging this new attitude of the Usos. No more dancing, just out there to fight. That was a classic tag team style match they had against the American Alphas. The Miz using pepper spray to defeat Ziggler was a great match too. Maryse was looking gorgeous until she ejected from the ring. 

Looks like Apollo Crews is being used as an enhancement talent out there. No personality, just a generic guy who smiles and jobbed to Baron Corbin. Loved AJ Styles backstage promo. Finally, good main event match between Cena and Ambrose. Shocked Cena lost clean and the sunset flip as the pinfall. Again, two hour show but lots of things to absorb and be engaged to compared to a 3-hour dragged out show.


----------



## Death Rider

Fearless Maryse said:


> Whenever I complain about Nikkis booking and use the "jobber" word I always feel like Im just being a whinging mark who cant handle seeing their favourite lose from time to time...but holy crap Nikki's booking is so bad, she just got wrecked with such ease this week. Why should anyone care about Nikki vs Carmella when its been established 2016 Nikki is a complete and total loser? If this was a real sport Nikki would be cut and fighting in the minor leagues. Genuinely she hasn't won a single match or stood tall to end a single segment since Summerslam, whats that now five SmackDowns and a PPV?
> 
> I cant watch the SDL Womens division anymore. For all the good they're doing on SDL in general, Nikki's booking is just horrid, you can build Carmella up without absolutely destroying Nikki's credibility and overness.



Really? Only bad part of the Smackdown women's division for me. I don't love Nikki but yeah she comes off as a bit of a jobber. Maybe they are building it as she is weaker then she was before because of her injury and the old Nikki comes back at the pay per view and beat carmella? Hopefully that is what they are going for. I agree with her being used to put people over but yeah she does come off as a bit weak atm.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

StylesP1 said:


> I'm sure Nikki WANTS to put over the talent. She is probably loving her spot right now on SDL. She will be back at the top of the division without a doubt, but she has a job to do, and that is to help get the younger talent over the best she can. I actually have more respect for her now than I did when she was just squashing everyone a year ago.


I dont doubt that. Despite the fact that popular opinion is that Nikki is some ego maniacal bitch with no respect for anyone else she's a huge fan of the business and respects everyone she works with. I dont doubt that she's happy establishing other girls, and admittedly its a better alternative to the Super Horsewomen who dont put anyone else over. But as a wrestling fan I cant find any enjoyment in her current position, and doubly as a Nikki fan. I don't need her to win every match or be Champ, but seriously all she's done is eat losses and beat downs since she returned. Wheres the positives as a Nikki fan, wheres the reason to keep watching and pay attention to what she's doing when all she's doing is losing. It wouldn't hurt anyone for Nikki to get a win here and there.

And she was never squashing everyone. She beat a few jobbers easily during her big Title reign but regularly ate clean pins and tapped out to Paige, Charlotte, Sasha, AJ, Naomi, and only beat any of them via cheating.



Roy Mustang said:


> Really? Only bad part of the Smackdown women's division for me. I don't love Nikki but yeah she comes off as a bit of a jobber. Maybe they are building it as she is weaker then she was before because of her injury and the old Nikki comes back at the pay per view and beat carmella? Hopefully that is what they are going for. I agree with her being used to put people over but yeah she does come off as a bit weak atm.


Nikki's my main reason for caring about the women's division on either show. I like Alexa, Becky, and Naomi but Nikki is one of my top three favourite current wrestlers male or female. So if she's being booked horrendously it affects my enjoyment of the entire division. I dont see why she has to eat losses/get beat down every week, copy and paste booking just doesn't do anything for me. Why should I care about a jobber jobbing?


----------



## Restomaniac

yeahbuddy said:


> Miz is killing it as a heel right now.. I wonder how they will book him next week because he isn't getting booed and heel reactions in Cleveland. That city loves their guys


Dead easy.
Miz gets suspended for the week due to the pepper spray and when being told Miz just says 'I'm glad as I left this two bit town for a reason'. Instant boo's and no chance of cheers during a match.



Alright_Mate said:


> :lol
> 
> A Women's Contract signing
> Usos vs American Alpha
> Miz vs Ziggler
> Wyatt & Orton segment
> Carmella beating down Nikki
> Cena vs Ambrose
> 
> Did you what has happened in recent weeks?
> Do you know what storyline continuity is?


Dont bother with him because all he does is moan.
Nothing is ever good enough. WWE could put on a faultless show and he would still find a reason to complain. 

Just stick him on ignore like I did.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



TaterTots said:


> Dean Ambrose is now getting the same ridiculous superman booking that people were criticising Roman Reigns for.


Lol you use that term I don't think you know what that means?


----------



## Snake Plissken

Good SmackDown episode, AA vs Usos was Great, enjoyed the match and the psychology was great, loved the hesitation to tag Gable in from Jordon, Gable's selling was Amazing and Heel Usos are also Amazing. 

Orton vs Rowan was a good match but too predictable, I'm annoyed at how WWE continue to treat Erick Rowan, Talented big man who should be protected more, Rowan's new attire is Awesome, the work shirt and cargo pants are better than the coveralls, just wish WWE would let Rowan look strong, honestly Wyatt's promo had no effect, it's time Wyatt actually starts getting physical and acting on what he's saying, if WWE were smart then they would have had Wyatt appear before Orton had a chance to hit the RKO, that way they protect Rowan, and Wyatt could have given Orton a sadistic beatdown. 

Ambrose vs Cena was good but I wasn't a fan of the roll up finish I expected Cena to kick out, Ambrose hitting Dirty Deeds would have been way better.


----------



## Death Rider

Fearless Maryse said:


> Nikki's my main reason for caring about the women's division on either show. I like Alexa, Becky, and Naomi but Nikki is one of my top three favourite current wrestlers male or female. So if she's being booked horrendously it affects my enjoyment of the entire division. I dont see why she has to eat losses/get beat down every week, copy and paste booking just doesn't do anything for me. Why should I care about a jobber jobbing?


Nah I kinda of get that. I trust where they are going as for the Smackdown booking story wise has been a lot better then Raw but if this ends with Nikki losing cleanly this is not good. I feel like they are going somewhere with this and Nikki would not be losing this much for no reason. I think they are going to do a no DQ match at No Mercy and the old more ruthless Nikki may come out then.


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Oh wow, Cena's lost to two main eventers cleanly over the last six months, lots of devaluing to be made about that.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

No matter what you say and how you feel about him he is the full time top face and this is what they do, they beat people clean. 

The thing that got me was the fact that Cena kicked out of Dirty Deeds. The most protected finisher of this year as some people mentioned. I wish Dean got the W with DD instead of roll up but whatever. OR the best case scenario for me would be AJ attacking the both and cause DQ and after some time got beat up by the two and show ends something similar to this:










I know circumstances in this feud and individuals completely different than the feud above but whatever I am just huge nerd for that moment. .))


----------



## JTB33b

Fearless Maryse said:


> I dont doubt that. Despite the fact that popular opinion is that Nikki is some ego maniacal bitch with no respect for anyone else she's a huge fan of the business and respects everyone she works with. I dont doubt that she's happy establishing other girls, and admittedly its a better alternative to the Super Horsewomen who dont put anyone else over. But as a wrestling fan I cant find any enjoyment in her current position, and doubly as a Nikki fan. I don't need her to win every match or be Champ, but seriously all she's done is eat losses and beat downs since she returned. Wheres the positives as a Nikki fan, wheres the reason to keep watching and pay attention to what she's doing when all she's doing is losing. It wouldn't hurt anyone for Nikki to get a win here and there.
> 
> And she was never squashing everyone. She beat a few jobbers easily during her big Title reign but regularly ate clean pins and tapped out to Paige, Charlotte, Sasha, AJ, Naomi, and only beat any of them via cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki's my main reason for caring about the women's division on either show. I like Alexa, Becky, and Naomi but Nikki is one of my top three favourite current wrestlers male or female. So if she's being booked horrendously it affects my enjoyment of the entire division. I dont see why she has to eat losses/get beat down every week, copy and paste booking just doesn't do anything for me. Why should I care about a jobber jobbing?


Nikki will get her win at No Mercy that's why she is putting Carmella over now. I actually like this booking because the fans will really want Nikki to get her hands on Carmella and the payoff will be that much better. If the babyface is going to win the PPV match, then the heel should win the majority of the battles leading up to it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Roy Mustang said:


> Nah I kinda of get that. I trust where they are going as for the Smackdown booking story wise has been a lot better then Raw but if this ends with Nikki losing cleanly this is not good. I feel like they are going somewhere with this and Nikki would not be losing this much for no reason. I think they are going to do a no DQ match at No Mercy and the old more ruthless Nikki may come out then.


To an extent I have faith in the SD writers, but its also still WWE and they make so many poor booking decisions. And my initial thoughts were its all building to Nikki winning in the end...but at a certain point I lose any thought of that. Like seriously I've been complaining for weeks about her shitty booking and expecting her to get a good showing the following week, but it hasn't happened. So I dont expect it to change. No Mercy is in two weeks, so whats three more losses and/or beatdowns? And Becky will need another heel challenger soon, Eva's filming a movie, Nattie is eugh...so it would make sense that Carmella wins the feud and then moves onto Becky. I can see that happening, which would be absurd, to have Nikki get her ass kicked every single week for 2 months and lose the match.



JTB33b said:


> Nikki will get her win at No Mercy that's why she is putting Carmella over now. I actually like this booking because the fans will really want Nikki to get her hands on Carmella and the payoff will be that much better. If the babyface is going to win the PPV match, *then the heel should win the majority of the battles leading up to it.*


Majority is one thing, *ALL* is something else entirely. 

And there's no need for Nikki to lose every single match and/or segment in the feud. You dont have to look very hard to find plenty of wrestlers who have seen their careers come to a gringing halt with consistent booking like this. Hell Ziggler went from being insanely popular an d beloved to being met with groans every time he was on TV simply via losing all the time. 

The babyface underdog is a classic storyline, but Nikki's booking is just portraying her as useless. That's not an underdog, that's just a jabber.

I remember when I was bitching about Miz's booking every week...


----------



## King~Nax

I loved that match between AA and the Usos. Is it me or did the Usos get a pretty loud pop/reaction during their entrance? 

Ever since they turned heel, they've actually become my favourite tag team. They just give off this badass vibe with their attitude and they have the coolest gear on. It's amazing what a simple heel turn can do and now the tag team feels refreshing on SDL.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Just watch Talking Smack and I must say, Dean was hilarious. I loled when he said 'Samoans and Jack Swagger' and 'Rhyno's Jet'. This and 'Canadians' talk with Sami Zayn was great. Anything between these meeh.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Just when I thought this place couldn't get any stupider, I see this thread fpalm


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> OR the best case scenario for me would be AJ attacking the both and cause DQ and after some time got beat up by the two and show ends something similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know circumstances in this feud and individuals completely different than the feud above but whatever I am just huge nerd for that moment. .))


Well the difference is that Ryback was being booked as a beast at that time, and Cena was still unbeatable. So Punk was right to be afraid.

But in this case, AJ has already beaten Cena twice and Ambrose isn't exactly menacing, so it wouldn't make sense for him to be in that position.


----------



## TD Stinger

Fearless Maryse said:


> Whenever I complain about Nikkis booking and use the "jobber" word I always feel like Im just being a whinging mark who cant handle seeing their favourite lose from time to time...but holy crap Nikki's booking is so bad, she just got wrecked with such ease this week. Why should anyone care about Nikki vs Carmella when its been established 2016 Nikki is a complete and total loser? If this was a real sport Nikki would be cut and fighting in the minor leagues. Genuinely she hasn't won a single match or stood tall to end a single segment since Summerslam, whats that now five SmackDowns and a PPV?
> 
> I cant watch the SDL Womens division anymore. For all the good they're doing on SDL in general, Nikki's booking is just horrid, you can build Carmella up without absolutely destroying Nikki's credibility and overness.


I see where you're coming from. But it doesn't bother me. Nikki has been around long enough and done enough to have enough credibility that she can take a few beatings. And Carmella desperately needed to look strong after her first few weeks which fell flat.

At the end of the day, when the moment comes where Nikki gets her payback, she'll still get her pop and in the process she helped Carmella get over as a heel. Again, doesn't bother me.

I just hope Bryan isn't teasing us and we actually get a No DQ match.


----------



## amhlilhaus

RatedR10 said:


> Smackdown is like classic NXT (you know, before they got lazy and just brought in every big name and didn't develop any characters). Everything they put on television has a purpose and a place, it advances something and they develop characters. It's a great show. It's pretty much the complete opposite of Raw.


Doesnt the same guy write sdl and nxt during that time?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

TD Stinger said:


> I see where you're coming from. But it doesn't bother me. Nikki has been around long enough and done enough to have enough credibility that she can take a few beatings. And Carmella desperately needed to look strong after her first few weeks which fell flat.
> 
> At the end of the day, when the moment comes where Nikki gets her payback, she'll still get her pop and in the process she helped Carmella get over as a heel. Again, doesn't bother me.
> 
> I just hope Bryan isn't teasing us and we actually get a No DQ match.


As I said though there's a limit, there's a point where repeated beatings just ruins a wrestler's credibility forever.

Nikki might get her payback, but she might not, SD needs a built up heel for Becky in a few weeks. And if she gets wrecked on every show for two months, one more loss to Carmella wont do any more harm...

And then going forward what then? More jobber Nikki, or will she suddenly stop being a useless dweeb?


----------



## BigDaveBatista

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

funny seeing ambrose marks who criticised roman reigns defend similar booking for dean


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Cena isn't going to be hurt by what really and truly amounted to a fluke pin

Cenas been pinned tons of times in the past e.g Khali pinned him, big show pinned him, jbl beat him. In 2008 his ppv record was like 50/50

In 2010 Justin Gabriel pinned him twice and Gabriel is a pre-lim guy now on lucha underground. Cena played a major role headlining three of the biggest ever drawing wrestlemanias after those pins..






If cena beats undertaker at mania or wins the WWE title NOBODY will remember the pinfall losses he took in recent years I guarantee and will only focus on his current push (or overpush as many of the iwc will see it)


----------



## T'Challa

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Oh no the Cena Smarks are starting to speak up.


----------



## Alright_Mate

With this Nikki vs Carmella storyline I really think they're going down the vulnerability route with Nikki, coming back from a potential career ending neck injury, most of Carmella's attacks have come from behind. When they have their match at No Mercy hopefully they go down the underestimated route, Carmella underestimated Nikki and she gets her comeuppance.

If Carmella beats Nikki at No Mercy I'll be shocked, unless she wins by cheating.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

When was the last time that Cena was pinned on an episode of Smackdown. It's been a long time. He'll be fine. You're not going to convince many people that after like 15 years of "Super-Cena" booking, that the near 40-year old guy losing a few matches to other main eventers somehow suddenly makes him look "weak."


----------



## Dmight

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



Asuka842 said:


> When was the last time that Cena was pinned on an episode of Smackdown. It's been a long time. He'll be fine. You're not going to convince many people that after like 15 years of "Super-Cena" booking, that the near 40-year old guy losing a few matches to other main eventers somehow suddenly makes him look "weak."


He is not Super Cena since Summerslam 2013


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

People are complaining about Cena losing seriously the same guy who buried guys and looked invincible for 10 years flat with the same gimmick wow some people will complain just for the sake of complaining.

Lol at Ambrose haters calling Ambrose superman just because of a few months good booking :ti :Jordan


----------



## Ironman Match

Cena-ambrose was... something. Really unexpected, because usually roll up works only when one helps himself with ropes or tight or after a distraction.
Please please please make this defeat IMPORTANT for cena (it won't happen, wwe will forget the defeat as soon as possible)
Quite hyped for next week match, but i would have loved a gimmick match (damn, raw already used the cage)

Enjoyed miz vs ziggler, i'm really liking that "jbl" vibe with mizanin. A guy that really care for the title, had good mic work and enjoy "cheating"
I'm a miz fan... i never tought i would say that.

For the rest of the show.. meh. Orton-rowan wasn't even a match, just an angle (but i like the fact that the spike ddt-rko combo lead to a pin. It's been a while since anyone has been pinned directly after the first singuature/finisher combo)

AA-Usos was nice, but i'n noticing a pattern i don't quite like in tag matches: there's no "match". To me a match is made of back and forth and smart reversals. Here, AA attacked usos (no offense by usos), then after cheating usos attacked AA (no offense by AA) and then hot tag and the finishes.
Basically, before the hot tag there's no match. It's not the first time, and i'm finding this quite annoying,


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Cena's losing way too much nowadays. The only people he should be losing to are those that are on the verge of becoming GREAT. Guys like Punk and Bryan.

He should never have lost against Owens, Del Rio, Rollins, Styles and Ambrose.

Eventually he's just going to turn into Jericho and beating him won't mean much.


----------



## StylesP1

Ironman Match said:


> Cena-ambrose was... something. Really unexpected, because usually roll up works only when one helps himself with ropes or tight or after a distraction.
> Please please please make this defeat IMPORTANT for cena (it won't happen, wwe will forget the defeat as soon as possible)
> Quite hyped for next week match, but i would have loved a gimmick match (damn, raw already used the cage)
> 
> Enjoyed miz vs ziggler, i'm really liking that "jbl" vibe with mizanin. A guy that really care for the title, had good mic work and enjoy "cheating"
> I'm a miz fan... i never tought i would say that.
> 
> For the rest of the show.. meh. Orton-rowan wasn't even a match, just an angle (but i like the fact that the spike ddt-rko combo lead to a pin. It's been a while since anyone has been pinned directly after the first singuature/finisher combo)
> 
> AA-Usos was nice, but i'n noticing a pattern i don't quite like in tag matches: there's no "match". To me a match is made of back and forth and smart reversals. Here, AA attacked usos (no offense by usos), then after cheating usos attacked AA (no offense by AA) and then hot tag and the finishes.
> Basically, before the hot tag there's no match. It's not the first time, and i'm finding this quite annoying,


The point of that match was the story that was told and the psychology in the match. That is something that has been missing in WWE for a long time. That was a brilliant match that did 100% more to set up this feud than a great back and forth match would have done.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



Onyx said:


> Cena's losing way too much nowadays. The only people he should be losing to are those that are on the verge of becoming GREAT. Guys like Punk and Bryan.
> 
> He should never have lost against *Owens*, Del Rio, Rollins, Styles and Ambrose.
> 
> Eventually he's just going to turn into Jericho and beating him won't mean much.


I disagree. That win for Owens was the best way to start his run on the main roster. And Cena got two wins back so it all worked out.


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I disagree. That win for Owens was the best way to start his run on the main roster. And Cena got two wins back so it all worked out.


Didn't really do much for Owens at the time. He was feuding for the IC title and was a midcarder for over a year. Then he won the Universal title due to interference.

You'd think after beating Cena he'd move into the main event scene immediately or challenge Lesnar. Neither happened, so the win was a total waste.


----------



## 3ku1

Geez christ, Bliss is gonna be a star. She created heat in her feud with Becky. With just her mic skills alone. Actually loking forward to that match.


----------



## CJ

Becky & Bliss really delivered with that opening segment :mark: Set the tone for another enjoyable SDL.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

I don't mind Ambrose getting the win, but I didn't like that he got it. Sure it made him look a bit strong since he was able to beat the mighty Cena with a roll up. But it's just wrong. Histrorically it has taken a lot of effort to beat Cena. Guys like Punk, Bryan, Styles, Rock went through hell to beat Cena. Even Lesnar lost his returning match to him, a legitimate fighter. They had to give it their all, but then Ambrose comes along and does a roll up. At the very least it should have been a distraction roll up, but I guess we all know who is taking the pinfall in No Mercy and it will be Ambrose.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

This is all part of the story though? Cena has had two clean losses in a row now and it's all building up to the "Can Cena win the big one anymore?" angle they are clearly going for. I expect he will probably take the pin at No Mercy as well, take some time off tv, and then come back to renew the angle as he chases the title. It's the first time I'm actually interested in Cena in a looong time.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I think the Cena/Ambrose result works IF Cena is winning the title at the Rumble and Ambrose is winning the Rumble match. Then you already have the built in storyline with Ambrose beating Cena clean recently. Makes all the sense in the world, and Smackdown's booking usually makes sense.


----------



## Asuka842

Becky's "I'll rip your head off" line was surprisingly vicious, I like it.


----------



## NeyNey

DIED WHEN AMBROSE WON CLEAN!! SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN, CLEAN!!! :sodone !!
What the fuck, never expected that!!
Oh my god!!!!!! About to watch Talking Smack now!!!

Also Becky was :bateman today. Totally different from how she usually talks. It was fucking smooth. 

WHEN WE SAY RHY YOU SAY NO!!! Slaters smile is like sunshine. :banderas

Edit: Just watched Talking Smack Ambrose was fucking GOAT!!! THE LAST MINUTE WAS FIRE!!! Watch it guys!!


----------



## Simply Flawless

Rowan going all Spawn with the Clown mask. :creepytrips


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Swagger's look right now is killing me. :sodone

Talent need to wear street clothes more often. 










Goddamn.


----------



## witcher

*Cena was extremely misshandled by wwe*

WWE killed cena just to appease some smarks. His US challenge was worst thing. Sure he did put on great matches but it didnt do anything other than devalue cena himself. You had every indy shit fck cming in and kicking out of cenas finisher and even beating him. But it didnt do anything for these indy geeeks.
Way it should have been done was have a long reign with cena as wwe champion and finally let some1 beat him clean and claim the wwe championship.
This way it would have elevate new champ as well as not devalue cena.
By the looks of now cena is going to be turned in to jericho who looses to every1 and their dog.


----------



## Brie Wyatt

*Re: Cena was extremely misshandled by wwe*



witcher said:


> WWE killed cena just to appease some smarks. His US challenge was worst thing. Sure he did put on great matches but it didnt do anything other than devalue cena himself. You had every indy shit fck cming in and kicking out of cenas finisher and even beating him. But it didnt do anything for these indy geeeks.
> Way it should have been done was have a long reign with cena as wwe champion and finally let some1 beat him clean and claim the wwe championship.
> This way it would have elevate new champ as well as not devalue cena.
> By the looks of now cena is going to be turned in to jericho who looses to every1 and their dog.


I prefer seeing him losing to new talent rather than have him bury em.

Cena already cemented his legacy in the WWE. Losing clean to up and coming stars won't devalue him in any way.


----------



## The RainMaker

*Re: Cena was extremely misshandled by wwe*

Nothing kills you worse than losing to nerd Ambrose clean. Nothing.


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: Cena was extremely misshandled by wwe*

Cena dominated for over a decade straight. If he suddenly loses popularity for just a few clean losses, then maybe he wasn't that over to begin with.


----------



## xvg-moneyvx

*Re: Cena was extremely misshandled by wwe*

Oh please, just stop. He lost in the main event to a Former world champion, not some jobber. Him taking a couple L's is not going to devalue or erase his 10 year legacy as the man. It gives dean a big rub, and makes him appear strong going into the triple threat match.


----------



## Sweggeh

*Re: Cena was extremely misshandled by wwe*

Also, to be fair, no one knew if Cena was gonna lose or not when they tuned in. So if Cena vs Ambrose as a main event only drew 2.2 mllion viewers, its more about what they have done in the past rather than the result last night.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Cena was extremely misshandled by wwe*



witcher said:


> WWE killed cena just to appease some smarks. His US challenge was worst thing. Sure he did put on great matches but it didnt do anything other than devalue cena himself. You had every indy shit fck cming in and kicking out of cenas finisher and even beating him. But it didnt do anything for these indy geeeks.
> Way it should have been done was have a long reign with cena as wwe champion and finally let some1 beat him clean and claim the wwe championship.
> This way it would have elevate new champ as well as not devalue cena.
> By the looks of now cena is going to be turned in to jericho who looses to every1 and their dog.


Cena has been the top dog for nearly 10 full years, every top guy "passes the torch" and starts becoming a guy who puts over more talent than he normally has. Cena is old news and its time to build new stars. You do that by newer stars beating the older stars, if the older stars constantly beat up on the new ones, who does that help? No one


----------



## anirioc

*Re: Cena was extremely misshandled by wwe*

Shit, this is not gonna end well, TAKE COVER!!!!


----------



## Trivette

*Re: Cena was extremely misshandled by wwe*

I'm almost positive the OP will change their tune when Cena ties that 16x record at Clash of Champions. I'm certain of it.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 9/20 SmackDown LIVE Discussion Thread: Dean Ain't Fightin' Clean*



DammitC said:


> Holy shit! Dean actually beat Cena? I did NOT see that one coming
> 
> btw JBL said "this is NOT an upset." That's another way to build up Dean


I noticed that only after rewatching it. That was big and definitely came straight from Vince. Tells me everything I need to know about how he views Dean. It took two years and Roman stumbling but Vince has finally been won over concerning Ambrose as a legitimate top guy. He isn't seen as the top upper midcard guy anymore and that's huge. The onus is simply on him to not give Vince a reason to regret it.




Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger's look right now is killing me. :sodone
> 
> Talent need to wear street clothes more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamn.


Not sure if you saw Talking Smack but it should be right down your alley. Ambrose put over Swagger there too. Stated he was untouchable because he rolls with nothing but bad ass Samoans..... and Jack Swwgger. :lol Very coincidental considering they're both your guys. Ambrose put him over more in 30 seconds than the writers have in the last two years.


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: Cena was extremely misshandled by wwe*

I never thought I'd see the day with people complaining about Cena jobbing lol. Seriously people he's jobbed to AJ, because they were trying to make him a top guy in WWE. Not just a great wrestler and champion from other lesser companies in WWE eyes. While Dean Ambrose is one of WWE young top stars who has been pushed to the moon since Mania. When you consider the guys Ambrose has beaten this year, well it's no shame in Cena putting him over.


----------



## DammitChrist

NeyNey said:


> DIED WHEN AMBROSE WON CLEAN!! SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN, CLEAN!!! :sodone !!
> What the fuck, never expected that!!
> Oh my god!!!!!! About to watch Talking Smack now!!!
> 
> Also Becky was :bateman today. Totally different from how she usually talks. It was fucking smooth.
> 
> WHEN WE SAY RHY YOU SAY NO!!! Slaters smile is like sunshine. :banderas
> 
> Edit: Just watched Talking Smack Ambrose was fucking GOAT!!! THE LAST MINUTE WAS FIRE!!! Watch it guys!!


 "That's our guy! That's our guy!" :ambrose5 :bryan2


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: Cena was extremely misshandled by wwe*

This thread is retarded.


----------



## Death Rider

Fearless Maryse said:


> To an extent I have faith in the SD writers, but its also still WWE and they make so many poor booking decisions. And my initial thoughts were its all building to Nikki winning in the end...but at a certain point I lose any thought of that. Like seriously I've been complaining for weeks about her shitty booking and expecting her to get a good showing the following week, but it hasn't happened. So I dont expect it to change. No Mercy is in two weeks, so whats three more losses and/or beatdowns? And Becky will need another heel challenger soon, Eva's filming a movie, Nattie is eugh...so it would make sense that Carmella wins the feud and then moves onto Becky. I can see that happening, which would be absurd, to have Nikki get her ass kicked every single week for 2 months and lose the match.
> 
> 
> 
> Majority is one thing, *ALL* is something else entirely.
> 
> And there's no need for Nikki to lose every single match and/or segment in the feud. You dont have to look very hard to find plenty of wrestlers who have seen their careers come to a gringing halt with consistent booking like this. Hell Ziggler went from being insanely popular an d beloved to being met with groans every time he was on TV simply via losing all the time.
> 
> The babyface underdog is a classic storyline, but Nikki's booking is just portraying her as useless. That's not an underdog, that's just a jabber.
> 
> I remember when I was bitching about Miz's booking every week...


Maybe they view Carmella as such a jobber they feel they have to do it. Also they could do face vs face for the title? I have faith in the booking team but yeah Nikki getting beat down the whole feud and not gaining any upper hand does not really work. It is not like she is facing a monster heel but hopefully it is leading somewhere where Nikki lets out a vicious side and heck leads to a heel run and Mania feud with Becky


----------



## Chris Blunn

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Further proof that Cena & WWE can't win in some fans eyes.

Dammed if you do,
Dammed if you don't.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



Chris Blunn said:


> Further proof that Cena & WWE can't win in some fans eyes.
> 
> Dammed if you do,
> Dammed if you don't.


Agreed.


----------



## Metsfan49

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

CenawinsLOL, you complain.
Cena loses, you complain. 

SMH.

Losing to Dean via rollup is fine. Dean is one of the contenders in the 3-way match. He needs to look strong as well. Plus Cena doesn't look bad since its a rollup. And besides, they are building an angle where Cena doesnt seem to have it anymore, building up to his eventual redemption. Gosh, cant you guys tell when they are doing a slowburn?


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



Metsfan49 said:


> CenawinsLOL, you complain.
> Cena loses, you complain.
> 
> SMH.


What a dumb, simplistic comment. Read the post before speaking, thanks. Has nothing to do with Cena winning or losing. Obviously he should be losing. Its how it's done that is in question.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: Cena was extremely misshandled by wwe*



Fringe said:


> I'm almost positive the OP will change their tune when Cena ties that 16x record at Clash of Champions. I'm certain of it.


I don't change my tune. I've always had one tune, I want good booking and storylines, that's it.


----------



## Metsfan49

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*



AmWolves10 said:


> I'm not a Cena Mark, but since he's been pushed so dam hard the past decade he shouldn't just be losing to everybody to put all that to waste. If they devalue beating him it won't matter when people beat him and there won't be a big moment feel to it.


I didnt know "everybody" meant the last two WWE Champions. :shrug


----------



## The Figure 4

*Re: Shouldn't devalue beating Cena*

Here's some interesting trivia:



> Cena’s loss to Ambrose on Smackdown in Birmingham on 9/20 was the first pin or submission loss he’s had on television in a singles match since a 2012 match with Tensai


- Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


----------



## Mox Girl

NeyNey said:


> DIED WHEN AMBROSE WON CLEAN!! SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN, CLEAN!!! :sodone !!
> What the fuck, never expected that!!
> Oh my god!!!!!! About to watch Talking Smack now!!!
> 
> Also Becky was :bateman today. Totally different from how she usually talks. It was fucking smooth.
> 
> WHEN WE SAY RHY YOU SAY NO!!! Slaters smile is like sunshine. :banderas
> 
> Edit: Just watched Talking Smack Ambrose was fucking GOAT!!! THE LAST MINUTE WAS FIRE!!! Watch it guys!!


NeyNey, YOUR SIG :mark: Dean's look in that shot was the best thing ever!! LOL I said to my Mum when he had that expression going, "why he's glowering that much?", then the camera switched to AJ with the title and I was like "that's why" :lol

Also LOVED Dean on Talking Smack. His promo was fucking amazing and he looked so damn good too :yum:


----------



## Piers

I never was a fan of his but I can't help feeling sorry for Appolo Crews, the guy had one of the weakest debuts ever on the main roster and ended up jobbing to Miz and Corbin.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

I still don't get why the fuck they had Ambrose beat Cena clean.When KO/AJ did it it seemed really special,it was a big PPV moment,and both surely surprised many.Ambrose got the latter,it was surprising.But it was a weekly TV show in a match with no build and no meaning.Why in the fucking blue hell they go lolcenawins for 10 years just to make him their new Hogan or whatever and then have him being pinned cleanly by the guy who did Nickelodeon Pranks and threw food at people?


----------



## imthegame19

Liger!Liger! said:


> I still don't get why the fuck they had Ambrose beat Cena clean.When KO/AJ did it it seemed really special,it was a big PPV moment,and both surely surprised many.Ambrose got the latter,it was surprising.But it was a weekly TV show in a match with no build and no meaning.Why in the fucking blue hell they go lolcenawins for 10 years just to make him their new Hogan or whatever and then have him being pinned cleanly by the guy who did Nickelodeon Pranks and threw food at people?


Because Ambrose is one of the top guys in the company right now. WWE is trying to establish Ambrose as that. They want to show that Ambrose is capable of beating any one on the WWE roster at any given time(even Cena). 


JBL line that was really Vince showed that. Saying it's NOT a UPSET, but still surprising. Not every big win for a guy needs a big ppv build up. If anything this happening on tv and how it did. Is in away more impactful for Ambrose. Because Cena doesn't lose tv matches clean. 



So now people know Ambrose is capable of beating anyone on any show. While if you did a big ppv Ambrose/Cena match(which can still do). Well how is that any different then what AJ just did or Daniel Bryan, Owens and others did already. You would expect Cena to put over Ambrose on a ppv. You don't expect it to happen on Smackdown like they did it.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Good show


----------



## 3ku1

Dean beat Cena clean on SD? Not a ppv, no build, just a random clean win? WTF? :lol I can see why Cena was not happy. Brock and Rock are the recent ones to get clean wins over Cena. I think Styles got one. I don't buy this they need to show Ambrose can beat top guys. Is that why he lost to Seth, Wyatt, Styles e.t.c. Why not show he can beat top guys by beating Styles? OR Roman? OH know a random clean victory over Cena on SD shows this? Okay got ya. I am not bashing it, I am a big Dean fan. SO good on him. Just booking wise makes no sense.

For the rest of the show, boy that Bliss is gonna be huge. The way she for me, created heat in he feud with Becky, with just her mic skills. She is a very very good heel. I Thought she was nervous in her debut. But since then she has just flourshed. She is just doing what she did on NXT, on the main roster tbh.


----------

